# Sep 21, 2022 AEW Dynamite Grand Slam Discussion Thread: Danielson/Moxley, Jericho/Castagnoli, Pac/OC, Toni/Britt/Serena/Athena



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson better win clean. This is their chance to kick start him again by cleanly defeating three former world champs clean and avenging his 4 losses vs the aforementioned and Daniel Garcia. 

Don't want MJF interfering because it looks like he thinks Bryan is easier prey, and that's not a good look for your new champion's crowning moment.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I'll be going to Grand Slam again next week, hoping for another good show.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Danielson better win clean. This is their chance to kick start him again by cleanly defeating three former world champs clean and avenging his 4 losses vs the aforementioned and Daniel Garcia.
> 
> Don't want MJF interfering because it looks like he thinks Bryan is easier prey, and that's not a good look for your new champion's crowning moment.


Don't be surprised if Max turns it into a Triple Threat.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

What happened to the BCC? And where is Regal?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kishido said:


> What happened to the BCC? And where is Regal?


Maybe watch Dynamite? They’re all still together.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

It took me until this episode to realize how good Stokely Hathaway is. He's just so amazing at playing a character, has a lot of charisma. I haven't seen him before he came to AEW and didn't really pay much attention to him until now, but after his promo on Dynamite I'm a fan.

edit: just realized I posted this in the wrong thread, if a mod could move this comment to the correct thread for this week's Dynamite, I'd be grateful.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Are the women having a 4 way with no story??? Hayter screws Baker or we riot!


MJF cashes in and beats both dudes, book it!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's sad but I'm not excited at all. AEW has done everything it could to drive me away.

MJF should cash in. At least Danielson needs to win cleanly so we can get a feud with him and MJF for Full Gear.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570224836357636097
Here is the rest of the card so far. That makes 4 title matches. I am sure we will hear about more matches during this Fridays Rampage.

Matches that were added during this weeks Rampage tapings, not sure which matches will be on Dynamite or Rampage next week:


Spoiler



Brody/Buddy vs Darby/Sting. Diamante vs Jade TBS Title (Diamante teases bringing someone with her that is from Miami. Possible debut). Jericho vs Claudio for the ROH World Title. Wardlow/Samoa Joe vs Nese/Woods.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The acclaimed match and world title match should be worth a watch.

Hopefully MJF cashes in.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

If MJF is winning the title soon would be better for it to just happen next week. Rather than Bryan having a short reign.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully Danielson wins.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570224836357636097
> Here is the rest of the card so far. That makes 4 title matches. I am sure we will hear about more matches during this Fridays Rampage.
> 
> Matches that were added during this weeks Rampage tapings, not sure which matches will be on Dynamite or Rampage next week:
> ...


They can advertise fucking pockets but not Wardlow. And the spoiler is just bad. He should be defending his title there.

The booking just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Jedah said:


> They can advertise fucking pockets but not Wardlow. And the spoiler is just bad. He should be defending his title there.
> 
> The booking just gets worse and worse.


I agree that he should be defending the title. My hope is that


Spoiler



Joe


 turns heel and that is Wardlow's next feud. Hell, make it a


Spoiler



title vs title


 feud. It would have been better to have them face each other at Grand Slam though.

Actually, I would be ok if they just squashed


Spoiler



Nese/Woods


 and then just said that they weren't tired and decided to have an impromptu TNT Title match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I really hope Danielson takes it and adds his name to the lineage.

I'm also really hoping he gets, at least, a 2 PPV reign. 

The money on MJF is to hold it going into 2024 for his "bidding war" schtick. If you put it on him now, he would need to hold it for like 16 months or more to get to the end of his "contract". That's too long and will lose some of its lustre. It makes more sense for him to win it in 2023 (ideally around late Spring/early Summer) so he can have a strong reign that doesn't outlast its welcome.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

THANOS said:


> I really hope Danielson takes it and adds his name to the lineage.
> 
> I'm also really hoping he gets, at least, a 2 PPV reign.
> 
> The money on MJF is to hold it going into 2024 for his "bidding war" schtick. If you put it on him now, he would need to hold it for like 16 months or more to get to the end of his "contract". That's too long and will lose some of its lustre. It makes more sense for him to win it in 2023 (ideally around late Spring/early Summer) so he can have a strong reign that doesn't outlast its welcome.


I can see MJF teasing a “chip in” but then denying the crowd what they really want to see (him win the title)


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Will be tuning in fingers crossed for a Bryan win.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Must watch show this one, Bryan for the gold!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man, its been a while since I've been caught up with AEW as I've had some things going on personally, but WTF.

CM Punk & The Elite suspended?
Punk injured AGAIN?????
Bryan vs Moxley II?
Thunder Rosa injured??  Toni Storm interim camp?
Statlander injured??
TK let Punk say all of that?
MJF is back?

Holy shit I've only been gone for like a month and a half and shit hits the fan. I'm all caught up and binge watched now though and I'm definitely looking forward to Grand Slam.

Bryan is 100% winning. Then on to Bryan vs MJF. Even with Punk and The Elite out of the picture for now, we still have Moxley, Bryan, Hangman, MJF, and maybe even Darby Allin to hold down the main event scene, which is plenty. I'm reading through the threads on here and its laughable the takes I see from some. Bunch of simpletons and children.

One thing that I will admit though is that TK needs some help. The shows are still enjoyable for me, but at some point he's gonna need to delegate some shit and build a team to help him connect the dots with storylines. Things have been kind of messy lately Punk/Elite gone or not.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Man, its been a while since I've been caught up with AEW as I've had some things going on personally, but WTF.
> 
> CM Punk & The Elite suspended?
> Punk injured AGAIN?????
> ...


your boy Malakai is gone too


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Just now getting to watch tonight.....it's funny how different Mox and Sammy look. I mean it's like Sammy is his 15 year old nephew. I don't love either man but it just strikes me as odd how anyone takes Sammy seriously.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I wonder whether it´s a swerve and they´ll make Matt Hardy the new leader of the House of Black. I´d prefer a debut leader next week, but at least that is a character/stable Hardy can portray better than this HFMexicO crap they tried. Also give Julia Hart some more to do. The acting during the Matt Hardy choke was good. She has good facial expressions/body language.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> I wonder whether it´s a swerve and they´ll make Matt Hardy the new leader of the House of Black. I´d prefer a debut leader next week, but at least that is a character/stable Hardy can portray better than this HFMexicO crap they tried. Also give Julia Hart some more to do. The acting during the Matt Hardy choke was good. She has good facial expressions/body language.


I already lost Malakai, don't put that Matt Hardy evil on me.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So this is the full 13-match Grand Slam card, it's stacked and will be split into separate two-hour shows (Dynamite and Rampage) like last year. The overall card is way stronger than last year, but it doesn't have a Danielson vs. Omega level dream match.

Dynamite:

AEW All-Atlantic Championship: PAC (c) vs. Orange Cassidy
AEW World Tag Team Championship: Swerve In Our Glory (c) vs. The Acclaimed
AEW Interim Women’s World Championship: Toni Storm (c) vs. Serena Deeb vs. Athena vs. Dr. Britt Baker, D.M.D.
ROH World Championship: Claudio Castagnoli (c) vs. Chris Jericho
AEW World Championship: Jon Moxley vs. Bryan Danielson
Rampage:

Action Bronson & Hook vs. Matt Menard & Angelo Parker
Wardlow & Samoa Joe vs. Tony Nese & Josh Woods
Grand Slam Golden Ticket Battle Royale – Winner gets a World Title shot
Rey Fenix vs. Jungle Boy
Sting & Darby Allin vs. House of Black
TBS Championship: Jade Cargill (c) vs. Diamante
Eddie Kingston vs. Sammy Guevara
Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Ricky Starks


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> So this is the full 13-match Grand Slam card, it's stacked and will be split into separate two-hour shows (Dynamite and Rampage) like last year. The overall card is way stronger than last year, but it doesn't have a Danielson vs. Omega level dream match.
> 
> Dynamite:
> 
> ...


Every match on Dynamite being a title match is definitely a first for AEW. That is great and I am excited for this show. I think the open Dynamite with the Tag Title match and follow it up with Pac/OC. The crowd should be hot for both.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Any idea if Arthur ashe is near sold out next week?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> They can advertise fucking pockets but not Wardlow. And the spoiler is just bad. He should be defending his title there.
> 
> The booking just gets worse and worse.


Nah, booking Orange Cassidy on weekly TV is a really good decision 

Wardlow will be just fine being in that tag match.

Thankfully, both men are involved in the right matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

omaroo said:


> Any idea if Arthur ashe is near sold out next week?


Just passed 12,000 sold I believe. They did ca. 19,000 sold last year but it was a first-time market and ticket prices are much higher this time. This show will have fewer in attendance but make more money (AEW's fourth million dollar gate).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That Rampage show is crazy. Definitely no room to breathe on that one


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Dynamite only has 5 matches listed instead of the usual 6. We could still see a match get added, or maybe these matches need more in ring time... or it's by design because MJF will be cashing in his opportunity here.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Just passed 12,000 sold I believe. They did ca. 19,000 sold last year but it was a first-time market and ticket prices are much higher this time. This show will have fewer in attendance but make more money (AEW's fourth million dollar gate).


Bruh that's facts, walking around or moving on the concourse was literally impossible last year. So many people. 🤣


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Just passed 12,000 sold I believe. They did ca. 19,000 sold last year but it was a first-time market and ticket prices are much higher this time. This show will have fewer in attendance but make more money (AEW's fourth million dollar gate).


Oh that's not bad

Surprised though was expecting a near sell out like last year but as you say prices of tickets are a factor.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jedah said:


> It's sad but I'm not excited at all. AEW has done everything it could to drive me away.
> 
> MJF should cash in. At least Danielson needs to win cleanly so we can get a feud with him and MJF for Full Gear.


driven away… yet here you are

how does that work bud? Watching with 1 eye over your shoulder or something while cooking?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Danielson vs Mox to start the show commotion in the back Bryan is down from a surprise attack and clutching his ankle
decision is made to allow the match to take place in the second hour to allow Bryan to possibly be ready ( also providing a storyline thread through the show) w regular check in reporting

The Acclaimed vs Swerve/Lee goes on in its place allowing the audience to stay Hot

time for the main event Wild thing plays Mox out to the ring announcers have breaking news Bryan cant go

MJF makes his entrance thx to the chip

MJF your New AEW World Champion to close out the show


The Firm revealed as the ones jumping Bryan


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I know the circumstances are suck, but this world title match has no heat and is mostly riding off their fkn WWE careers to make a story here.
They had the chance to put another heel in the tournament that could give us a heel vs face match in the final, but here we are again with a face vs face world title match.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought it was a great episode of Dynamite - everything was on point imo. Hopefully cm knob never comes back and I hope they build everything around MJF...I love Mox and I can't wait to see them both go at it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Don't really know who this is, but...

_DJ Whoo Kid Announced As Special Guest Announcer For AEW’s (All Elite Wrestling) 2nd Annual Grand Slam at Arthur Ashe Stadium in New York

WHO: Legendary Shade 45 DJ/Radio host DJ Whoo Kid & AEW (All Elite Wrestling)
WHAT: DJ Whoo Kid has been chosen to be a special guest announcer for a match on AEW’s Grand Slam.
WHEN: Wednesday September 21st, 2022 at 8pm (Live) & Friday September 23rd at 8pm (Live To Tap)
WHERE: Arthur Ashe Stadium (124-02 Roosevelt Ave, Flushing, NY 11368) – Dynamite
Live on TBS (9/21) and Rampage on TNT on (8/23)
WHY: Legendary Shade 45 DJ/Radio host DJ Whoo Kid has been chosen as a special guest announcer for the second annual AEW Grand Slam at the sold-out Arthur Ashe Stadium in Queens, NY. This is the one night a year when the superstars of AEW take over New York City, the mecca of professional wrestling. This show will also feature another Hip Hop personality, rapper Action Bronson as he makes his in-ring debut for AEW teaming up with AEW star Hook.

QUOTE: “I’m excited to be a part of this event. It promises to have a lot of surprises in store. As a radio personality and co-host, I’m looking forward to branching out and announcing a wrestling match. I hope this is just the beginning of my being part of the AEW family.”_


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571942224845500416


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571942224845500416


The other three $1m gates (all this year) were PPVs, so this would be the first TV event to hit that landmark.

A bit disappointed AEW have taken the route of prioritizing profits over butts in seats, but that's business I suppose. WWE and other companies do that. They'd rather have 12,000 fans than 20,000 fans if the 12,000 fans earn them more money. It prices out the lower income fans, just like what has happened here with the Premier League.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think we only get one title change - Acclaimed take titles off Swerve/Lee with the latter going their separate ways. Both Swerve and Lee could make noise in singles, though I do wish their tag reign got more time, but AEW looks to strike when iron is hot for Acclaimed. Their response at All Out likely surprised AEW and forced the rematch and change. 

Claudio vs Jericho should end in a non-finish or DQ to set up a RoH PPV rematch between the two. Too soon for CC to drop the title and Jericho shouldn't lose clean so soon after jobbing to AmDrag. 

PAC and Toni Storm should retain respectively as well. PAC could drop that title soon if they keep the Trios on Death Triangle for awhile though. But shouldn't spam too many changes on this show, especially with the World Title being awarded. 

On Rampage - 
Action Bronson & Hook obviously win over Matt Menard & Angelo Parker. If AEW takes the entrance music from Hook this would be the way to do it with Bronson turning on him to side with Jericho. Could just give Hook Taz' old music. 

Wardlow and Joe should obviously win, but I hope there is friction between the two that would lead to a feud. Joe is near cooked, let him give whatever rub he has left to Wardlow. Title vs Title at next RoH PPV?

I don't think Jungle Boy can keep up with Fenix in a singles match. I expect a botchfest here, possibly with Fenix injuring himself again. 

Starks gets a win to continue program with Hobbs, Cargill over Diamante no matter the help she is bringing, Sammy vs MadKing will non-finish. I hope HoB adds one of Darby or Sting. I wonder if Sting would be willing to go heel though. But having Darby in the rafters stalking Sting and HoB next while intrigues me. And Sting could just manage HoB and fight in 6-mn tags with them until eventual Darby Allin vs Sting pay-off. Golden Ticket winner wont matter as it will be a throw away television defense for Danielson. In a way though it means literally anybody could win. Maybe there is a low card guy Danielson wants to work with?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just noticed that 'maybe something up my sleeve' near the end of TK's tweet. A muted, subtle hint so probably not a massive debut or anything (there's no one left since they're thankfully avoiding Bray). Maybe some sort of streaming/ROH TV/international tour type announcement?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571926317829918720


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Since the Dynamite 5th segment has sometime been referred to as a death slot, they should stick The Acclaimed VS SitG in that spot on this show. It's one of the most hyped matches on this show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> driven away… yet here you are
> 
> how does that work bud? Watching with 1 eye over your shoulder or something while cooking?


Tribal man doesn't understand how words work


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So Tony defending punky jerking him off about gates and now they will do the same gate for a TV episode with out him 🤔🤫

That aside it should be a great show!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm watching the Ariel Hielwani interview with MJF and he did a Moxley impression that I hope he brings to TV.

Also, it seems like The Firm is going to be MJF's faction, so I guess I got that one wrong.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

✂️ Chip info


15 seconds · Clipped by Kenneth Gaffney · Original video "MJF Exposes His Negotiations With Tony Khan" by Barstool Rasslin'




www.youtube.com





Interesting clip from MJF regarding cashing in the chip. He does have to have a convo with a certain someone beforehand but not all parties have to be in the know. 

So he can tell Tony he is challenging the winner Wednesday night of he wishes too, and it can be announced during the show.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s fucking go.

best show of the week coming right up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Throwback to last year's Grand Slam, one year ago today. Omega vs. Danielson was a match between two of the best wrestlers of their generation that left me wanting more.

Imagine Danielson wins the title and Kenny confronts him post-match, returning from suspension.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572182143715127298


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Time does this usually kick off GMT?
might buy it off FiteTV or are there better/cheaper alternatives?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Time does this usually kick off GMT?
> might buy it off FiteTV or are there better/cheaper alternatives?


1am to 3am. The only cheaper alternatives are the illegal ones or waiting two days to watch it on ITV4. One month of AEW Plus on FITE is about £6.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That women's match is so gonna get hijacked by "we want Hayter" chants! 😂


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

I'm so here for Bryan vs MJF feud.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Uncle Iroh said:


> I'm so here for Bryan vs MJF feud.


Yeah should be great, I hope they build their feud off of the "WWE guys being favored" vs AEW thing. Could make for some great promo segments.

Only issue with them feuding is that Bryan may be a transitional champ, no way MJF loses when its time to use the chip.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Yeah should be great, I hope they build their feud off of the "WWE guys being favored" vs AEW thing. Could make for some great promo segments.
> 
> Only issue with them feuding is that Bryan may be a transitional champ, no way MJF loses when its time to use the chip.


Why not make some sort of "we are from WWE to take over AEW" themed faction then? Thats what nWo was btw!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why not make some sort of "we are from WWE to take over AEW" themed faction then? Thats what nWo was btw!


Because then Bryan would have to turn heel, Punk would have to turn (which should be easy in his regard if he returns), Moxley would probably have to turn and go against everything he's preached in favor of AEW being his home, etc. Things would get too inconsistent if they went with the stable option. MJF would also have to go babyface, and no one wants that. There is no stable a babyface MJF can build that would be more "powerful" than a stable led by Moxley, Punk, and Bryan. MJF would have to enlist Omega's help, which also wouldn't make sense.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Uncle Iroh said:


> I'm so here for Bryan vs MJF feud.


oh boy youre right. I cant wait for the 10 labors of bryan!

So excited to see bryan take on stokely, ethan page, the gunns and finally 5 LASHINGS


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

midgetlover69 said:


> oh boy youre right. I cant wait for the 10 labors of bryan!
> 
> So excited to see bryan take on stokely, ethan page, the gunns and finally 5 LASHINGS


Not sure the companies for you bro.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Why would they do a taped Rampage for this? You’ve got a huge market and a big event to anchor it two days earlier ... why not get Hammerstein or some other venue for your Friday show if you’re going 2 hours especially?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW's first $1m TV event and fourth $1m event in all after the previous three PPVs. Some tickets are $30~$40 more compared to the same sections last year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572327573677277185
Also, I wonder if Adam Cole returns tomorrow? He tweeted this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572052661494505474


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Saintpat said:


> Why would they do a taped Rampage for this? You’ve got a huge market and a big event to anchor it two days earlier ... why not get Hammerstein or some other venue for your Friday show if you’re going 2 hours especially?


Good question. 

Rampage is so stacked and worthy of being a live show. It’s going to be hard for me to avoid spoilers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Why would they do a taped Rampage for this? You’ve got a huge market and a big event to anchor it two days earlier ... why not get Hammerstein or some other venue for your Friday show if you’re going 2 hours especially?


The visual of Rampage at Arthur Ashe Stadium I guess. After next week's Dynamite/Rampage event in Philly, Rampage is mostly standalon in October/November for the first time starting with the live Rampage/Battle of the Belts IV show in DC. But I think it makes sense to get full use out of Arthur Ashe for the B show since it's their biggest TV event of the year.

9/23 Rampage: taped
9/30: taped
10/7: live
10/14: standalone but tape delayed by 24-hours (because, Canada)
10/21: live (Daily's Place)
10/28: live
11/4: live
11/11: taped
11/18: live (Full Gear go-home)
11/25: taped

Nothing announced after that except for 1/4 Dynamite in Seattle which so far is only billed as Dynamite, so Rampage may be live that week.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

3venflow said:


> The visual of Rampage at Arthur Ashe Stadium I guess. After next week's Dynamite/Rampage event in Philly, Rampage is mostly standalon in October/November for the first time starting with the live Rampage/Battle of the Belts IV show in DC. But I think it makes sense to get full use out of Arthur Ashe for the B show since it's their biggest TV event of the year.
> 
> 9/23 Rampage: taped
> 9/30: taped
> ...


I’d argue that if you want that visual, then do Rampage live from Arthur Ashe Stadium then. If you don’t think you can do a big enough crowd to look great in the main court, the U.S. Open has smaller side courts with their own seating and you could surely fill one of those (especially putting two-night ticket packages together like they and WWE have done). 

But doing a ‘stacked’ two-hour Rampage taped just seems like a waste to me.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When Grand slam is a sucess this week Tony needs to shut the fuck up about Punky being some aew savior. AEW has its hardcore base and they will show up weather punkys around or not.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I see tomorrow night as a win-win situation.

I'd genuinely be happy to see *either *Bryan Danielson or Jon Moxley win that AEW World title here since they're among both of my top favorites in the company 

The same goes for either Claudio Castagnoli or Chris Jericho holding the ROH World title in the end 

Hell, I'd also be cool if MJF somehow won the AEW World title tomorrow night too


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Not as pumped for this Grandslam as I was for last year with Omega vs Bryan. But it should be a good one too.

Bryan should win the title... I will almost be disappointed when he doesn't because I'm like 70% sure he won't. But it just feels like the right time for Bryan to win it.

Nothing against Mox. He's great and basically the fotc but.. Bryan winning will freshen things up. Bryan vs MJF would be amazing.



shandcraig said:


> When Grand slam is a sucess this week Tony needs to shut the fuck up about Punky being some aew savior. AEW has its hardcore base and they will show up weather punkys around or not.


It's already a success. Third AEW live gate with over 1 million. (thanks to Punk /s)

Last year it sold more tickets at lesser profits. This year it's the other way around.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572269364379881473
Cool poster. BCC vs BCC


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This ‘Road to’ is something special






that Eddie promo at the end gave me chills


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

It was pretty awesome.

🖕this one!

Come on bryan kick his fucking head off!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

As a fan of Moxley id like to see him win it again BUT my brain says that it should be Danielson. He has lost in the big matches so far in AEW, Claudio is the ROH Champ and Mox has had multiple AEW World title reigns already. So Danielson needs to win here. He is really the only active wrestler in BCC that hasn't held a title in AEW yet. Have Danielson win and hang on to it for a long time. Due to Punks 2 situations that title has been on unstable ground for awhile now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Because then Bryan would have to turn heel, Punk would have to turn (which should be easy in his regard if he returns), Moxley would probably have to turn and go against everything he's preached in favor of AEW being his home, etc. Things would get too inconsistent if they went with the stable option. MJF would also have to go babyface, and no one wants that. There is no stable a babyface MJF can build that would be more "powerful" than a stable led by Moxley, Punk, and Bryan. MJF would have to enlist Omega's help, which also wouldn't make sense.


Oh I see. Turning Bryan heel is a good idea though but stupid CM Punk has that all messed up. 💀


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I guess the fans concerned aesthetics in wrestling will be happy one way or another. After tonight the champion will either be into manscaping and Jon Moxley. The other side of the coin sits Bryan Danielson. 

Or maybe it’s Moxley the meat eater vs Bryan Danielson the vegetarian. They also represent two distinct approaches to pro wrestling as a career. Moxley and Danielson are varied enough to swerve in and out of the style of their opponents. Specifically Moxley and Danielson can work flawlessly in the other’s preferred style.

I thought that they fought originally in Dragon Gate USA in their first match together. Actually Cagematch sez they had two matches before the DGUSA match in 2010. Their first meeting was for Mad Pro Wrestling in 2007 and Heartland Wrestling Association in 2010. Bryan must have done that match during his BS release from WWE. It used to be on YouTube forever but I am not sure it is still there. 

Before he was Dean Ambrose Moxley was really unlike most other independent wrestlers before WWE attempted to change his wicked wicked ways. He was taller, had a better physique, wrestling more of a brawling style while also being the best promos from someone other than Eddie Kingston. Moxley seemed like a natural fit for WWE and NXT particularly.

It turns out WWE didn’t know what they had when they had Moxley under lock and key. I use that particular phrasing after it really looked like Moxley was trapped in a promotion that didn’t know what it had in Moxley in the slightest. They already had a John Cena and a Randy Orton. Mickey’s list of attributes were really miscast once The Shield was broken up for the first time.

He has the skills and ambition to be the Face of the Company. He would have made a fine regular for for the Cenas and Ortons to feud with.

He does have a great foil in AEW to match up against. It will either be the tough as nails fighter and FOTC versus the best pro wrestler in the Twenty First Century.

Or MJF could use his title shot like the stupid MITB gimmick. It would be great to have MJF reach the top of AEW. It will be pretty terrible for him to win it so cheaply. MJF’s matches are nearly always highlights of any show he appears on. His character should win his first AEW World Title by out wrestling his opponent.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

12/5/07






8/20/10






9/26/10






10/21/13






3/6/22


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A E Dub in Times Square.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572430646345191425


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Big night tonight.

Nothing else really matters except Moxley vs. Danielson. Danielson must win. If he doesn't, I'm gone from AEW until MJF gets the belt. This decision is going to set the tone for the company at least over the next few months.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Jedah said:


> Big night tonight.
> 
> Nothing else really matters except Moxley vs. Danielson. Danielson must win. If he doesn't, I'm gone from AEW until MJF gets the belt. This decision is going to set the tone for the company at least over the next few months.


Same, I completely agree. I too will be gone if Danielson loses.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Saintpat said:


> Why would they do a taped Rampage for this? You’ve got a huge market and a big event to anchor it two days earlier ... why not get Hammerstein or some other venue for your Friday show if you’re going 2 hours especially?


Cause it means the paying customer inside the stadium gets four hours of content instead of two for his ticket prices. What I don´t understand is why they don´t make it a four hour free-TV event on Wednesday. It´s one event per year. It´s an original, a free "PPV"-event. Or at least offer the option to watch the final two hours on Wednesday night on a streaming platform live, whether it´s the TNT website, HBO max or whatever. Then you can choose between watching it live or tape-delayed on Friday. Seems so weird they haven´t tried this yet. Wrestling seems the one live "sport", this can work, cause you can´t have a sports game peak at half-time and tell the consumer to watch the 2nd half on a streaming platform instead of linear TV. It´s a something that could also generate great insights into changing consumer habits.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Not as pumped for this Grandslam as I was for last year with Omega vs Bryan. But it should be a good one too.
> 
> Bryan should win the title... I will almost be disappointed when he doesn't because I'm like 70% sure he won't. But it just feels like the right time for Bryan to win it.
> 
> ...


MJF is winning tonight and we will have Bryan chasing and attempting to avenge Mox at Full Gear.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

THANOS said:


> Same, I completely agree. I too will be gone if Danielson loses.


Moxley has been champion way too often already. He´s not leaving AA with the belt. If Moxley wins, I´d expect Danielson to snap and MJF to cash-in and take the belt. It´s either Danielson or MJF leaving AA with the belt.

Danielson and MJF would also make for an interesting pairing. There is always a way to spin something in wrestling. MJF is young enough that he can totally sell that Talking Smack was his favourite TV show in high school. That he wanted to be like Danielson. Take no BS from anyone and just say what he wants, even about the owner. 

Then you finish with: ...and no offence Daniel, but let me tell you how many hours MJF and Renee Young spend in the bathroom together, when I was 16 years old.

BOOM.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

The only way I'm gonna accept moxley winning is if MJF cash the ship at the end and bryan turns heel and not helping mox and leaves him by himself.

Then the BCC starts to fall. I can see this if claudio loses to jericho tonight, yuta already lost his title.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572615323605663745


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'll be happy with whomever wins tonight. Some of you guys claiming you'll quit watching if Moxley wins is mind-boggling. Two weeks ago this forum was like Moxley should have the belt again, blah blah blah.

It's a great situation to have that you don't know who is going to win. That is good booking.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572617797435559937


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

THANOS said:


> Same, I completely agree. I too will be gone if Danielson loses.


Well it's official, rooting for Mox to win tonight and no cash in. 🤭

#ByeFelicia


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is pretty big. AEW has basically been on at 11pm+ on Fridays forever now, so this is significant. It has done some of its record numbers here lately.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572641219741638656


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572642262341013507


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572642262341013507


So this PPV is being built around a 1993 bad movie sequel (Wayne’s World 2) and an obscure 30-second clip from a 1998 football movie (The Waterboy).

Will we get a Finding Nemo or Men in Black 2 theme for the next big show?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan to win for sure. Expecting something from MJF here, I just hope they don't go the route of "cashing in" the chip, would be too much like WWE and Bryan deserves at least 3-5 months with the gold before dropping it. Regardless, Bryan or MJF will be walking out with the gold tonight.

Hoping that Swerve in our Glory wins again. I know everyone loves The Acclaimed but I'm more of a fan of SIOG. Really been enjoying their run, they're actually one of my fave parts of the show. They've been having some great matches and have had the crowds LIT. Hoping that if they win they go heel as they've been teasing it, especially Swerve. Whack Caster over the head with a steel chair or something please. That would get them some crazy heat. I don't think The Acclaimed should be winning yet. Crowd will probably be at their hottest all night for this. Should be a good one either way and hopefully it reaches the heights of their banger at ALL OUT.

Toni Storm to retain of course. Serena Deeb will be taking the pin most likely. Hoping this leads to some more development from Jamie Hayter.

PAC vs OC should be good. Probably won't reach the quality of their first match though. Then it's on to a PAC vs Ethan Page feud.

Don't really care for the ROH title match, but I'm expecting Jericho to get the win here. He just tapped out last week. They'll want to give him some kind of win here, and if he loses, hopefully its due to a Daniel Garcia falling out or something.

TK seems to have stepped it up with his cards in the last 3 weeks in the light of Punk and The Elite getting suspended. Keep it up.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> This is pretty big. AEW has basically been on at 11pm+ on Fridays forever now, so this is significant. It has done some of its record numbers here lately.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572641219741638656


Be better if they rewarded us by just showing it live on a Wednesday on ITV4


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prosper said:


> Hoping that Swerve in our Glory wins again. I know everyone loves The Acclaimed but I'm more of a fan of SIOG. Really been enjoying their run, they're actually one of my fave parts of the show. They've been having some great matches and have had the crowds LIT. Hoping that if they win they go heel as they've been teasing it, especially Swerve. Whack Caster over the head with a steel chair or something please.


Haha for obscure references let them hit Bowen over the head with the ghettoblaster. Some 25 years ago (almost to the day) some weird Rockabilly& RoadDogg Jesse James debuted as a random tag team, then Billy Gunn whacked the Headbangers over the head with a ghettoblaster and the rest as they say is history.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Big night tonight.
> 
> Nothing else really matters except Moxley vs. Danielson. Danielson must win. If he doesn't, I'm gone from AEW until MJF gets the belt. This decision is going to set the tone for the company at least over the next few months.


Nah, everything on tonight's show matters 

There's a BUNCH of championship matches tonight, so I don't see how those important contests are irrelevant.

Honestly, the idea of Jon Moxley winning back the AEW World title tonight, and delaying MJF's inevitable world title reign until early 2023 sounds really tempting now. That sounds like really good television too 



Scuba Steve said:


> Well it's official, rooting for Mox to win tonight and no cash in. 🤭
> 
> #ByeFelicia


Yea, I'm pretty much even more hyped at the idea of Jon Moxley winning now.

Again, tonight's main event is a win-win situation for me. 

We're guaranteed to have another great talent hold the AEW World title by the end of tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> So this PPV is being built around a 1993 bad movie sequel (Wayne’s World 2) and an obscure 30-second clip from a 1998 football movie (The Waterboy).
> 
> Will we get a Finding Nemo or Men in Black 2 theme for the next big show?


its… not a ppv

but this card is so good it made you think it was


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its… not a ppv
> 
> but this card is so good it made you think it was


Sure. It’s a big show.

Based on 1990s movies. No wonder it’s on TNT. They ought to have a Wayne’s World/Adam Sandler marathon before and after.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I have a good feeling that this episode is going to be a good one. It would've been better if Kenny was there but it is what it is.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Hoping that Swerve in our Glory wins again. I know everyone loves The Acclaimed but I'm more of a fan of SIOG. Really been enjoying their run, they're actually one of my fave parts of the show. They've been having some great matches and have had the crowds LIT. Hoping that if they win they go heel as they've been teasing it, especially Swerve. Whack Caster over the head with a steel chair or something please. That would get them some crazy heat. I don't think The Acclaimed should be winning yet. Crowd will probably be at their hottest all night for this. Should be a good one either way and hopefully it reaches the heights of their banger at ALL OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> PAC vs OC should be good. Probably won't reach the quality of their first match though. Then it's on to a PAC vs Ethan Page feud.


My man! Yes to Swerve turning tonight to secure that win... it would get great heat. I really hope we aren't getting the title change in this match. 

And I hope Pac wins. Don't think OC needs a transitional reign just to put it on Ethan Page in a few weeks and to give Ethan his win back from OC.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Sure. It’s a big show.
> 
> Based on 1990s movies. No wonder it’s on TNT. They ought to have a Wayne’s World/Adam Sandler marathon before and after.


you already walked into a trap of your own design Patty, no reversing now

this Dynamite is PPV quality for free - all i hope for is that you enjoy it…. Like i know you will


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Again, tonight's main event is a win-win situation for me.


Win-win-win for me brother. 

Whether the man holding the strap when the show goes off the air is Mox, Bryan or MJF... I'll be fine with it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> Win-win-win for me brother.
> 
> Whether the man holding the strap when the show goes off the air is Mox, Bryan or MJF... I'll be fine with it.


yup - happy with any of the 3


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its… not a ppv
> 
> but this card is so good it made you think it was


Loool but it’s not competition


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you already walked into a trap of your own design Patty, no reversing now
> 
> this Dynamite is PPV quality for free - all i hope for is that you enjoy it…. Like i know you will


I said it’s a big show. A real PLE. It will be bigger than Wayne’s World 3 and Waterboy 2 combined!

I have to decide if I want to watch or boycott until Tony decides to free CMP and the EVPs, haha.

What’s the over/under on how many minutes after (or even before) first bell that Mox starts bleeding? I’m putting the line at 4 1/2 and taking the under.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup - happy with any of the 3


That doesn't work for me brother. I need Danielson to win the strap. That way we could see a rematch between him and Omega but this time for the belt. Although MJF vs Omega does sound interesting as well.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> Sure. It’s a big show.
> 
> Based on 1990s movies. No wonder it’s on TNT. They ought to have a Wayne’s World/Adam Sandler marathon before and after.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Same, I completely agree. I too will be gone if Danielson loses.










We already discussed this. I am in the same boat as you and will rage quit AEW and I'll be fine with it. It wasn't planned but this is his time and Mox should put him over clean, in a very hard fought and close contest.

I'm predisposed to like all of Dynamite tonight, but a Dragon loss will ruin the night for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> I said it’s a big show. A real PLE. It will be bigger than Wayne’s World 3 and Waterboy 2 combined!
> 
> I have to decide if I want to watch or boycott until Tony decides to free CMP and the EVPs, haha.
> 
> What’s the over/under on how many minutes after (or even before) first bell that Mox starts bleeding? I’m putting the line at 4 1/2 and taking the under.


you can’t fool me you sassy saint - you’re glued to your tv tonight


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> That doesn't work for me brother. I need Danielson to win the strap. That way we could see a rematch between him and Omega but this time for the belt. Although MJF vs Omega does sound interesting as well.


make no mistake, i’m fine with all 3

but i HEAVILY PREFER Danielson


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF please win the title and save us


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Please no meaningless debuts just concentrate on what you have. 

Good show I hope.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> We already discussed this. I am in the same boat as you and will rage quit AEW and I'll be fine with it. It wasn't planned but this is his time and Mox should put him over clean, in a very hard fought and close contest.
> 
> I'm predisposed to like all of Dynamite tonight, but a Dragon loss will ruin the night for me.


Yeah man, the wankers in this thread prematurely celebrating my departure will hopefully have to wait just a bit, as Dragon will be the high tide to raise all our ships! 😍

Going to be an exciting show that's for sure.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Win-win-win for me brother.
> 
> Whether the man holding the strap when the show goes off the air is Mox, Bryan or MJF... I'll be fine with it.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup - happy with any of the 3


Yep, ditto for me as well regarding those 3 men


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you can’t fool me you sassy saint - you’re glued to your tv tonight


Yeah, but watching what? I think there’s a Law & Order marathon on one of the channels and those are so rare.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I did want Bryan to win but now I’m thinking idc…

Crown MJF as Champion!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Yeah man, the wankers in this thread prematurely celebrating my departure will hopefully have to wait just a bit, as Dragon will be the high tide to raises all our ships! 😍
> 
> Going to be an exciting show that's for sure.


I think people don't realize that since Danielson lost the title to Kofi on April 07, 2019, Bryan had only one "big win", Miro who was injured and fresh off losing to Guevara, in the intervening years until he beat Hangman clean. One allegedly big win in over 3 years until this tournament. It's easy to see why his fanbase was beyond frustrated and welcome him finally getting treated like a big deal and winning the title tonight.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Danielson wins or I riot


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I think people don't realize that since Danielson lost the title to Kofi on April 07, 2019, Bryan had only one "big win", Miro who was injured and fresh off losing to Guevara, in the intervening years until he beat Hangman clean. One allegedly big win in over 3 years until this tournament. It's easy to see why his fanbase was beyond frustrated and welcome him finally getting treated like a big deal and winning the title tonight.


I bet people know and just don't care, because he's not 1 of their top dudes. 

To each their own; I like Mox, I like MJF, I like Omega & I like Punk; but Bryan needs his run on top. It's his time. MJF can win the title anytime before 2024 and run with his storyline of the "bidding war", Danielson is getting older and may not be able to go at his current pace much longer.

I'm sending my energy for the Dragon Spirit Bomb.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> My man! Yes to Swerve turning tonight to secure that win... it would get great heat. I really hope we aren't getting the title change in this match.
> 
> And I hope Pac wins. Don't think OC needs a transitional reign just to put it on Ethan Page in a few weeks and to give Ethan his win back from OC.


Yeah man Swerve & Lee need to win, at least explore the heel turn before dropping the gold, imagine how heated people would be in the live crowd lol. I’m actually as pumped for this as I am for the main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I bet people know and just don't care, because he's not 1 of their top dudes.
> 
> To each their own; I like Mox, I like MJF, I like Omega & I like Punk; but Bryan needs his run on top. It's his time. MJF can win the title anytime before 2024 and run with his storyline of the "bidding war", Danielson is getting older and may not be able to go at his current pace much longer.
> 
> I'm sending my energy for the Dragon Spirit Bomb.


I like them all too but Danielson has been my all time favorite for literally decades now, supplanting this guy.  

I know he loves putting guys over, and he can once he has a nice reign. It is about time TK realized he is the one who makes booking decisions and he needs to protect Bryan's status while he can still go at this level.

I'd love to see a series with him and Omega soon! It's best for business.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Yeah, but watching what? I think there’s a Law & Order marathon on one of the channels and those are so rare.


its really a decision you need to…

wrestle with






Ps) really wished you said CSI xD


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> Yeah, but watching what? I think there’s a Law & Order marathon on one of the channels and those are so rare.


Lol you know you’ll be watching All Elite. Nothing beats live content even if you’re semi interested. Good card too.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I like them all too but Danielson has been my all time favorite for literally decades now, supplanting this guy.
> 
> I know he loves putting guys over, and he can once he has a nice reign. It is about time TK realized he is the one who makes booking decisions and he needs to protect Bryan's status while he can still go at this level.
> 
> I'd love to see a series with him and Omega soon! It's best for business.


A Bryan/Omega series over the title would be incredible! I absolutely want that. Hopefully, it's a PPV program early next year!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> We already discussed this. I am in the same boat as you and will rage quit AEW and I'll be fine with it. It wasn't planned but this is his time and Mox should put him over clean, in a very hard fought and close contest.
> 
> I'm predisposed to like all of Dynamite tonight, but a Dragon loss will ruin the night for me.


I will save you some time and you can start raging now. It's going to be a triple threat and MJF is ending the night as Champion.

You're welcome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I will save you some time and you can start raging now. It's going to be a triple threat and MJF is ending the night as Champion.
> 
> You're welcome.










I hear the sound of Bryan's impending title win!


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

THANOS said:


> A Bryan/Omega series over the title would be incredible! I absolutely want that. Hopefully, it's a PPV program early next year!


Yeah I would love for those two to feud for the belt. Cheering for Bryan tonight.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I think AEW knows they need to hit a home run with this show, and I don't expect they will disappoint. I think we're going to get a couple feel good moments: Danielson winning the World Title, and the Acclaimed winning the tag belts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MaseMan said:


> I think AEW knows they need to hit a home run with this show, and I don't expect they will disappoint. I think we're going to get a couple feel good moments: Danielson winning the World Title, *and the Acclaimed winning the tag belts.*


NOOOOOO 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> NOOOOOO 😂


but they have to 😢


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> but they have to 😢


Yeah I'd say there's an 80% chance that the Acclaimed win, the people are clamoring for it. I'm not lol.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I hear the sound of Bryan's impending title win!


Making it a triple threat means no disqualification, which means The Firm can get involved benefiting MJF. Which means Max is leaving as Champion and Mox is finally going on his well deserved vacation like he wanted via the 'injured list.' 

Accept it now so you won't be crying later.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saraya tonight please? 😂

someone’s gotta spice the women’s division up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pre-show Elevation tapings were sparse which should keep the early arriving fans hot. Taped were:

Shawn Dean/Skye Blue vs. Kip Sabian/Penelope Ford
Ortiz vs. Serpentico

Ortiz is in limbo without Santana. If Santana leaves, they'll need to find him a new tag partner or something.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Someone told me Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks were big wrestling stars but they couldn’t even make the opening video package. I feel lied to.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Set looks nice, crowd is packed and the fans are fired up. And people say AEW is dying?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Go Jericho


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I hate this Castognoli theme so, so much.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

People singing that song shows how many true marks are left in the world.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Watch Jericho beat Cesaro 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> I hate this Castognoli theme so, so much.



Cesaro with a bad entrance theme is the norm.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cesaro's theme is so stupid 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Everything looks so much better these days since they got rid of the mood lighting and brightened the lights on the crowd.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This ring announcer is a zillion times than roberts. Makes you feel like you're watching a legit show.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm not a gay man, but Cesaro is one sexy beast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Making it a triple threat means no disqualification, which means The Firm can get involved benefiting MJF. Which means Max is leaving as Champion and Mox is finally going on his well deserved vacation like he wanted via the 'injured list.'
> 
> Accept it now so you won't be crying later.


I save my tears for loved ones. I'll just walk away from this until they treat Danielson better.

Thank God you aren't booking this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Aubrey seemingly isn’t as bad as she used to be at trying to steal the spotlight.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Cesaro with a bad entrance theme is the norm.


I mean you would think he could come out to something better than that! 

What is that music? It sounds like Looney Tunes music 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


WRESTLING BUDS! 😂😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I am part of The Wizard Section


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like this ring announcer a lot. I always liked ROHs broadcast team.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Watch Jericho beat Cesaro 😂


as he should.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I mean you would think he could come out to something better than that!
> 
> What is that music? It sounds like Looney Tunes music 😂


They were mostly terrible in WWE too. I have to just assume his musical tastes are horrendous.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

We will hear from Yuta....ands the ratings go tank.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ElTerrible said:


> We will hear from Yuta....


You might, I definitely will try to avoid it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> They were mostly terrible in WWE too. I have to just assume his musical tastes are horrendous.


His WWE thing was that annoying siren and then hed come out and rip his pants off 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Last time I saw Cesaro in WWE, he was ripping Seth's pants off in front of Bayley 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> His WWE thing was that annoying siren and then hed come out and rip his pants off 😂


Complete with double fist bumping the air.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Crazy old man Jericho.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Again with the connected ramp to the ring. Did Danielson nearly losing his leg not enough of a warning? These fools act luke jumping beans, only matter of time til someones fucks up their spine on that ramp.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Last time I saw Cesaro in WWE, he was ripping Seth's pants off in front of Bayley 😂


A Brazzers moment.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> They were mostly terrible in WWE too. I have to just assume his musical tastes are horrendous.


I liked his Miracle theme song he had shortly in WWE but yeah he's always had the worst entrance music. Just unlucky.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Complete with double fist bumping the air.


When Cesaro first did the fist thing when he first started as a heel, it was kind of cool but now it just looks like hes jerking off 😂


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Are wrestling fans the only fandom who never talk like actual fans? "Oh this guy is on, watch the ratings tank dur dur", what happened to simply liking someone/something for yourself?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro physique is phenomenal, goddamn.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ockap said:


> Again with the connected ramp to the ring. Did Danielson nearly losing his leg not enough of a warning? These fools act luke jumping beans, only matter of time til someones fucks up their spine on that ramp.


Sting should know…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> A Brazzers moment.


Bayley in Brazzers? Yeah Id totally watch that! 😍


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I could see them throwing the belt on Jericho here to try to make it relevant tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I am part of The Wizard Section


me too.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

The lighting looks amazing


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

A HOT crowd makes any match better


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

shadow_spinner said:


> Are wrestling fans the only fandom who never talk like actual fans? "Oh this guy is on, watch the ratings tank dur dur", what happened to simply liking someone/something for yourself?


Do you think Lakers ratings are higher or lower when Anthony Davis and Lebron James aren’t playing?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think Jericho is going to win this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

NamelessJobber said:


>


Not much of a bulge tbh


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Who is calling the show with Taz and excalver?. Thai dude sounds like a legit sport Commentator. Better than all these goofs


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I could see them throwing the belt on Jericho here to try to make it relevant tbh.


That's something Vince would do, like when he made the hardcore legend The Big Show ECW champion


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Production and camera work excellent for this match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Will those morons holding the belts up stop ruining the camera shot. Jesus.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not much of a bulge tbh


Flaccid


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


>


Much better than his goofy AEW theme!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Claudio is strong AF


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

NamelessJobber said:


>


I don't think I like this camera angle


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho kicked out of Cesaro’s finisher!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Who is calling the show with Taz and excalver?. Thai dude sounds like a legit sport Commentator. Better than all these goofs


Ian Riccaboni, ROH commentator. He is very good


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Can they replace Jim Ross with Ian Riccaboni? Or hell make him the permanent announcer. He's great


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Weather you're sick or Jericho or not he's good to have around. He's 100 percent a team player. The guy is open to doing many things unlike other bee Wetters.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dang they aren't even letting JR call grand slam eh.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fabian Auckland is better than Cesaro because hes in Imperium with Walter


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I liked his Miracle theme song he had shortly in WWE but yeah he's always had the worst entrance music. Just unlucky.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fabian Auckland is a better Cesaro than Cesaro because hes in Imperium


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dang they aren't even letting JR call grand slam eh.


that's good


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I like how all the Combat Club members use the same moves. It adds a cohesiveness to the group.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I bet Cesaro cant swing Bowser 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

and new....

interesting


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Another one to added to the list for Jericho.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Oh for fuck sake, why Jericho?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

NEW CHAMPION!! JERICHO IS TRYING TO SAVE AEW!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I fuckin KNEW IT lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Good match, with the right outcome!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YES YES YES


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The ending was fucked up a little bit but that was great


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

oh my god they put the roh title on jericho


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho is ROH CHAMPION! DRINK IT IN, MAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jericho's super man booking continues. Also I am so tired of ROH being featured on AEW


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Like I was saying about Jericho


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa kinda shocked Jericho won. Another title to add to his collection.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao get the young guy over


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I think Jericho is going to win this.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Ending was a little sloppy, Claudio flipped then he ran on his own to Audrey to make the spot work. Looked so stupid.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> NEW CHAMPION!! JERICHO IS TRYING TO SAVE AEW!



Trying to save a dead company (ROH). Lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok! Now Im gonna watch to see my new ROH world champion Jericho!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder if their close to getting a TV deal for ROH with Jericho now at the lead


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Does he do this anymore? Could he still do this?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ROH has a great startup angle if it can get TV. Wrestlers fighting for the company's soul against the sports ennerdainers. Happy for Jericho, he's been GREAT lately and didn't need to lose to Claudio after Mox and Danielson.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao get the young guy over



Cesaro old af lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Trying to save a dead company (ROH). Lol


Hes gonna try dammit! 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> Weather you're sick or Jericho or not he's good to have around. He's 100 percent a team player. The guy is open to doing many things unlike other bee Wetters.


No he's not, he's washed and literally almost always puts himself over


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Hes gonna try dammit! 😂


please go away


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The anti-"honour" champion Chris Jericho could help elevate ROH, the belt and himself again, cause that JAS is clearly a flop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Called it. Jericho brings more star power to ROH.

He is the second man to be WWE, AEW, and ROH World Champion. Danielson looks to become the third now.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Jericho being ROH champion is not something I'm a fan of exactly. I thought they weren't going to WWE this company and have all the old guys win titles they shouldn't be winning


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Jericho as champ may help or be part of the plan to give ROH a tv deal


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Acclaimed wins and that's two good booking decisions in a row.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Jericho's super man booking continues. Also I am so tired of ROH being featured on AEW


superman booking?? He cheated to win, and he recently tapped to z Moxley and Bryan. Stop the nonsense


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This show starting with a Jericho win and closing with a Danielson win would be perfect


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This show is a good reminder there’s too many fucking titles.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF and Mox already set up having a fued, just sayin.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Not mad at Jericho winning the ROH championship. It's something I never thought would happen.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This tag title match is about to be 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're following up with another heater. This is a PPV level show tonight. The card along with a hot crowd will make this one of the best shows of the year.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This show is a good reminder there’s too many fucking titles.


And some of them arent even AEW titles 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cesaro old af lmao


Oh for sure. But neither guy should be champion honestly


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This makes me think ROH has a TV deal or something in the works.

Jericho as champion makes more sense in that case than Claudio.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I hope Acclaimed win 🙌


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> This show starting with a Jericho win and closing with a Danielson win would be perfect


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Caster better come through with some fire bars tonight. 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Aubrey had enough time to look back, she looked away for the spot to take place


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> This show starting with a Jericho win and closing with a Danielson win would be perfect


CHELSHIV on a roll tonight.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Britt will be near the ropes nearly about to win when she is pulled out by Hayter. Jamie will say 'I'm sorry' like Britt has been saying to her. Brawl will happen between the women taking Britt out of the match and allowing Storm to retain.

Ethan Page has started his crusade of getting rid of AEW's 'joke gimmicks' starting with Danhausen. A lot of people would say Orange is number #1 on that list ( I don't agree) Page has declared his intentions for the All Atlantic, beating Orange in his home country accomplishes two things. Cassidy is winning tonight.

The only way the Siog is retaining is if they turn heel and Keith Lee needs to be the one to do it for the shock factor otherwise Acclaimed are Tag Champs.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Oh for sure. But neither guy should be champion honestly



They'll probably send Jericho in there with the belt to meet with higher ups about a streaming deal for ROH. I get the move.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Get the tag belts off these two fucking losers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Those are some loud ass boos for Swerve lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Acclaimed wining this seems to be a no brainer.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee's theme sounds like Prime Time Players theme with a idiot yelling "WHO AM I?!🤪" 😂


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Was Jericho made champion just for the sole purpose of trying to get a TV deal?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Imagine Acclaimed wins
OC wins
DMD wins and feuds with Hayter
Bryan wins

All new champs. Big Buzz. Unprecedented


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> superman booking?? He cheated to win, and he recently tapped to z Moxley and Bryan. Stop the nonsense


Bro...every major feud he wins....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Acclaimed over as fuck.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shrekspeare better lose!!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Acclaimed PRAYER CIRCLE LETS GOOOOOOO where tf is @One Shed


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Another random rapper I've never heard of


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeez that pop was crazy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Max Caster has Cesaro's old gimmick with the stupid headphones 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Keith Lee's theme sounds like Prime Time Players theme with a idiot yelling "WHO AM I?!🤪" 😂


I kinda like it, the beat but the lyrics are pretty bad


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

That was a good rap right there. Better than his previous ones


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

“swerve in a glory hole” 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Glory hole🤣🤣please Tony don't be a bitch and let it be


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They'll probably send Jericho in there with the belt to meet with higher ups about a streaming deal for ROH. I get the move.


I get it, but ROH is such a dead brand idk if Jericho is that big of a star


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Keith Lee!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I fucking love this gimmick!!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Acclaimed are easily the most over act in the company right now


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

DJ Who Kid and Fabolous…am I back in high school lol


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Caster could have gone more dirty on Cuomo


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I kinda like it, the beat but the lyrics are pretty bad


Its inferior to Bask In His Glory.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The rap would have been much better if it had had JR saying "LISTEN LISTEN" over it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Keith Lee really needs the singlet back. I’m eating dinner at the moment. 😡


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> The Acclaimed are easily the most over act in the company right now



They HAVE to win tonight there is no question


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Bearcat 😂


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Every post about AEW about none of these guys are stars, yet look at the reactions these guys get every week. Literally the only forum who disregard crowd reactions and I don't understand why.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Acclaimed have NEVER beaten an established team in AEW. If they win here it's the definition of strapping a rocket to them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is just New Day vs Street Prophits again 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He said Keith Lee is a 2 liter bottle and Swerve is 20 ounces. That's hilarious


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Acclaimed have NEVER beaten an established team in AEW. If they win here it's the definition of strapping a rocket to them.



Swerve in our Glory sucks. Been past time for them to lose the belts.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Keith is SUPERHUMAN!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love how organically over The Acclaimed has become.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did Excalibur just say "boner" 😂


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Don’t get this wrong twice, TK


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Maybe I'm too old school, but I don't like Powerhouse Hobbs being in an anti suicide commerical while he's being a vicious heel on TV.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Best thing Eddie Kingston ever said.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Billy Gunn showing vitamins and prayers work miracles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sid in shambles he never came up with the scissor gimmick.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

TK saying he has surprises up his sleeve gives me hope that he's letting every title change hands, except Pac's title.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Acclaimed better win 😍



That Smile movie looks creepy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> Every post about AEW about none of these guys are stars, yet look at the reactions these guys get every week. Literally the only forum who disregard crowd reactions and I don't understand why.


Outside of hate, I think it's folk like certain terms to have levels to it. No different than his everybody that does movies isn't called a movie star it A-Lister


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> Don’t get this wrong twice, TK


Him reading reactions if he does


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Acclaimed need to win this


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

There are rumors of Adam Cole’s return tonight in the main event


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

shadow_spinner said:


> Every post about AEW about none of these guys are stars, yet look at the reactions these guys get every week. Literally the only forum who disregard crowd reactions and I don't understand why.


Doesn't get big crowd reactions = they're not stars

Get big crowd reactions = Those are marks. ONLY THE CASUALS MATTER!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get Dustin to teach Caster to do a proper powerslam. That was shit. Lol


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Commentary already alluded to it, but SioG is already foreshadowing their own disappointment and misery by rocking the Knicks colors


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bowens turned into roadkill.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see Keith Lee staying babyface while Swerve has gone all in (heh  ) as a heel.

And damn, Lee did a damn good impression of Kazuya Mishima's Stonehead right there. :0


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Maybe I'm too old school, but I don't like Powerhouse Hobbs being in an anti suicide commerical while he's being a vicious heel on TV.



I know right!


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you already walked into a trap of your own design Patty, no reversing now
> 
> this Dynamite is PPV quality for free - all i hope for is that you enjoy it…. Like i know you will


I just couldn’t afford that PPV price tag. Maybe next time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If that's legit they better call an audible. But AEW does a lot of worked injuries.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

redban said:


> There are rumors of Adam Cole’s return tonight in the main event


@Eastwood


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What the fuck was that??


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> There are rumors of Adam Cole’s return tonight in the main event



Please no


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit! Caster! 😱


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match isn't as good as their first match


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Really hope Max is an extraordinary seller


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What the fuck was that??


Something stupid that killed the crowd lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What was that? 🤨


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This match isn't as good as their first match


It isn't but the crowd won't care if the Acclaimed wins


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

God please no Adam Cole. With how this crowd is they will jerk then selves dry if he shows up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY DOING


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Welp, Swerve in our Glory is Botchamania-bound.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> There are rumors of Adam Cole’s return tonight in the main event


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY DOING


They're telling a masterful story!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

redban said:


> There are rumors of Adam Cole’s return tonight in the main event


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Thank God!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

“The ref didn’t see that either.”

Dude, Mr. Magoo is the ref.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Right team went over. A rare right call from TK.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wowwwww.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Yess!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Right decision. Crowd is hot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

THE ACCLAIMED….AND NEEEEEEEEEW


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Acclaimed win!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

2 great matches to start the show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Right winner again, 2/2 so far tonight.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

EVERYBODY LOVES THE ACCLAIMED!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's fucking go!!!!!! The Acclaimed have arrived as the NEW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

TK did the right thing


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Both Matches were botch fests but they got both winners right so ya know.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sloppy march, I don't like the acclaimed but the right team won.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Scissor me timbers, we got new tag champs! :0

Very well deserved win for such an entertaining team. Big Daddy Billy with the assist was a nice touch, too. :'D


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Both Matches were botch fests but they got both winners right so ya know.


First match was way better


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The show product is honestly a lot better without Punk and the Elite. A lot easier to take seriously too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DADDY ASS CAME IN CLUTCH!!! 







*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Too soon for The Acclaimed in my opinion. I thought Swerve in our Glory should have turned full heel and retained.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

SIOG wore Knicks colors, no wonder they lost


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I mean, they aren’t wrong. FTR rarely on TV in a relevant role.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> God please no Adam Cole. With how this crowd is they will jerk then selves dry if he shows up.


Cole is talented, but until he gets rid of his baby bod / stops looking like he's 150 pounds soaking wet, I can't be a mark for him. :T


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ass Boys trolling FTR was actually entertaining. 😆


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

With Billy Gunn as the acclaimed manager, the top guns should feud with Acclaimed, not FTR


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fuck top guns are bad


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I mean, they aren’t wrong. FTR rarely on TV in a relevant role.


Blame TK


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

at least 3 new champs tonight. crazy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

shadow_spinner said:


> SIOG wore Knicks colors, no wonder they lost



James Dolan is calling security to escort you out now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> Fuck top guns are bad


Yes they are, they are terrible promos


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prosper said:


> Too soon for The Acclaimed in my opinion. I thought Swerve in our Glory should have turned full heel and retained.


Tony likes to jerk the fans off 24/7 rather than bring heat.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> The show product is honestly a lot better without Punk and the Elite. A lot easier to take seriously too.


Nah. Punk is still one of the most entertaining guys around and a legitimate star, and Omega is great. The Bucks I'd agree. Couldn't give a fuck about them.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> at least 3 new champs tonight. crazy


Bryan better win the title, sick of Mox as champ


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *DADDY ASS CAME IN CLUTCH!!!
> View attachment 133986
> *


More explosive than the Great Ring Explosion of 2021.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> Tony likes to jerk the fans off 24/7 rather than bring heat.


In this case the right team went over. I can't stand the acclaimed either


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The last 5min of that tag match were hard to watch...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Top 5 worker Billy Gunn has secured the tag team championships for the most over team in the company @LifeInCattleClass *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572749000763113472


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Guess you'll need this during the main


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Even without Punk, Omega and the Bucks. You've a got a roster of talent that can take their spot at a moments notice. Tony knows how to cultivate talent.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MJF saving us from a Yuta promo. He truly is a babyface.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Thank you MJF, Yuta sucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF hellyeah interrupt that geek!~!!!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I know he's a better heel but just turn this man babyface. He'd be a humongous star if you strap the rocket to him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF is officially the anti hero


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Thank you MJF, Yuta sucks


He fucking sucks. Charisma vaccum.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

You listening DamnitChrist? Wheeler is mid.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

God Wheeler Yuta fucking sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

drink my spit hahahaha THIS SHIT IS FUNNY


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

FTR 😍 
MJF 😍 

Gunn Club


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MJF, my imaginary wife is ugly af and I want you to make love to her!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I’m laughing my ass off listening to Wheeler talk. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> God Wheeler Yuta fucking sucks.


I agree. What a dull fucking geek. Wheeler Useless.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess I'm a devil worshipper


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

kind of a mismatch here


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Yuta is terrible


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Guess you'll need this during the main
> 
> View attachment 133987


I’d rather watch this:


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Wheeler.. should never speak 😬


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yuta sounds like he's going through puberty lol wtf.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thank God MJF is burying Wheeler Useless.







*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yuta only has one facial expression?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holy shit, MJF destroyed Yuta lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The assboys segment with FTR was good. Assboys solid on the mic!!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

This is giving me Rock and Billy Gunn vibes, Gunn never recovered and was never taken seriously after that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why are they letting MJF ruin Yutas career on live TV lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh shit. HAHA he attacked TONY


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yuta just got geeked.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF needs to start actually saying shit in his promos. Great talker and crowd control.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I honestly thought Yuta did fairly well on the mic, he had some good lines, but really overmatched against MJF. Not fair


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

What a segment!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

So Morrissey is MJF's new Wardlow.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*lol why is mjf doing a scene with losers*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Get Morrisey out of the FIRM just have him be MJF's body guard and that's it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I guess Claudio was in the showers or crying somewhere? Some club eh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh shit. HAHA he attacked TONY



MJF as WF’s Tribal Chief confirmed.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Can Jade Cargill please go away?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jumbo Edge


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Who is Trina?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Pretty fun skit. Wheeler Yuta did alright on the mic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's Trina?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

AEW, where rappers from the 90s get reincarnated.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Get Morrisey out of the FIRM just have him be MJF's body guard and that's it.


100 percent this. Leave the other geeks out of it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I have zero idea who Trina is


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Trina now? Lmao bringing out all these old ass rappers


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

"I see you Trina" but apparently not when she wasn't on screen 4 feet away.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trina? But it's 2022, not 2002, TK.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PAC better beat this fucking dork.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Trina … another name I haven’t heard in a while. It’s like the time AEW had Jermaine Dupree on the show. Flashbacks of 2005


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I want OC to win for the lulz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are we going to see the Pizza Guy tonight? It's in NY. LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Trina … another name I haven’t heard in a while. It’s like the time AEW had Jermaine Dupree on the show. Flashbacks of 2005


Who is Trina? I have zero idea who that is.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I love this Jane song.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a first hour. Orange is out here to job to another star.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chelsea said:


> I want OC to win for the lulz


Yes please, OC is the 🐐


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

nm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> Pretty fun skit. Wheeler Yuta did alright on the mic



To quote a wise man:

“WHAT?”


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hopefully they don't job Pac out to this geek


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

"I'll see you Friday"
"You see me now...Yeah, see you Friday"

Fucking horrible, and this was pre-recorded, imagine if it had been live.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Trina?! Not sure if I'm watching AEW or 106 & Park @RapShepard







*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AEW is laying it thick with all these hip hop stars. I wonder what's their angle????


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Tony vs MJF is the feud we have been waiting on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watch every title crown a new champion tonight.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Who is Trina? I have zero idea who that is.


she was / is a rapper, she had some beef with Lil’ Kim way back


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ja Rule gonna show up during the main event.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> AEW, where rappers from the 90s get reincarnated.


That’s Ludacris!





Wait, fuck…


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ham and Egger said:


> AEW is laying it thick with all these hip hop stars. I wonder what's their angle????


Guess she's not much of a star because I have no idea who she is lol


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

Wheeler Yuta will be one of wrestling's top career babyfaces in 10 years. 

I'm not even joking.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Who is Trina? I have zero idea who that is.


A rapper from the early 00’s


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Trophies said:


> Ja Rule gonna show up during the main event.


Then 50 comes out and claps Ja


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC has more charisma than Jungle Boy and is better than him on the mic. Yes, i said that.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Trina.. from old music?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sequel to Revolution 2020 and Double or Nothing 2021 (great three-way dance with Kenny).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

5 Star Giulia  said:


> *Trina?! Not sure if I'm watching AEW or 106 & Park @RapShepard
> View attachment 133990
> *


And Bronson Friday


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RuthlessAttitude said:


> Wheeler Yuta will be one of wrestling's top career babyfaces in 10 years.
> 
> I'm not even joking.


Stay off the drugs, Yuta is boring


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Diamante had brought out Pitbull would that be considered another ex-WWE guy?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RuthlessAttitude said:


> Wheeler Yuta will be one of wrestling's top career babyfaces in 10 years.
> 
> I'm not even joking.


But I hope you are.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Trophies said:


> Ja Rule gonna show up during the main event.


Ja Rule comes out with Danielson and 50 Cent comes out with Mox. Danielson confirmed to lose tonight. Lol


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I love OC and PAC. Conflicted who to root for..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Then 50 comes out and claps Ja



Missy Elliot to be Jade’s next Open Challenge Opponent.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> @Eastwood



Future AEW champ SEXY BAY BAY


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> OC has more charisma than Jungle Boy and is better than him on the mic. Yes, i said that.


100%


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Trina?! Not sure if I'm watching AEW or 106 & Park @RapShepard
> View attachment 133990
> *


only a matter of time before we see Big tigga from the basement


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who's Tev? Its Taz! Excalibur you stupid idiot! 😂😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PAC is such a badass. I hope he gets a series with World Champion Danielson soon.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Guess she's not much of a star because I have no idea who she is lol


Because she was never really a BIG star!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Future AEW champ SEXY BAY BAY


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pac destroyed his hip with that dive. Yikes.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd have burnt themselves out already.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What’s Xzibit up to nowadays? Might need a run-in later.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Is Orange Cassidy one of the kayfabe strongest wrestlers of all time? If he can fight competitively with his hands in his pockets against top stars surely if he fought seriously the whole time he's on par with the likes of Lesnar, Moxley etc.

God I can't stand this character.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Orange Cassidy is who the Captain Charisma fans thought Christian was years back. Cassiday oozes natural charisma.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is something like OC's eighth shot at a title in AEW. One day he's gonna get a sympathy reign if nothing else because he's managed to stay so crazy over. Maybe the trios belts? This title should stay on foreign wrestlers IMO or it loses its flavour. I think PAC could drop it to Ethan Page in Canada.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Based and Unova-pilled.

And I say that as someone who's been a ride-or-die Poke-fan since Yellow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

redban said:


> only a matter of time before we see Big tigga from the basement
> 
> View attachment 133998


*It's a shame that peak BET didn't exist during the YouTube era, because he hosted some of the greatest freestyle sessions of all time.*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cassidy and my boy Rollins in the ring together would be epic!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hearing Orange Cassidy’s theme makes me want to play GTA IV lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bald ref has mastered the face of utter confusion.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cassidy has somewhat grown on me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OC stands for Original Counter.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cassidy will win. The guy who has once beaten Adam Cole has got to be protected to the utmost


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

5 Star Giulia [emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294] said:


> *It's a shame that peak BET didn't exist during the YouTube era, because he hosted some of the greatest freestyle sessions of all time.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC’s selling of those DDT’s was incredible


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prosper said:


> PAC’s selling of those DDT’s was incredible


He made it looked like he broke his damn neck.... twice!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bald ref randomly misses a hammer shot. Who knew?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC having to cheat is a great show of respect to OC.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Doing bastard things. Gotta love it


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boring Pac wins 👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Bastard cheated!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He clocked the shit outta him lmao


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Unless we getting some unexpected extra time, the ladies will be getting less than 10 minutes. As per the course, they get shafted.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pac cheated..... because?????


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Knockout and revenge for pac


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

PAC..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bald ref randomly misses a hammer shot. Who knew?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Cassidy has somewhat grown on me.


He's not the worst in AEW. I'll take him over: Yuta, Daniel Garcia, Jungle Boy.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

How did PAC became a straight heel. Wasn’t he face just the other day


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sold on Black Adam


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's hurry up and get the women out the way already, we got a main event to see!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

It’s 8:15

You know what that means


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

3 matches in a row without a clean match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The scary part is this is where the ratings start to fall a bit, during the women's match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572754966707671040


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

The women really need to bust their ass and go ham because they won't get that much time, unless the main event is shorter than expected. The women in the match are capable of not making things sloppy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bald ref has mastered the face of utter confusion.


It's not acting.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> That Bastard cheated!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> He's not the worst in AEW. I'll take him over: Yuta, Daniel Garcia, Jungle Boy.


Actual charisma at least in the ring. When he’s actually performing, he’s pretty decent.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, I just realized that the referees missed something illegal happening in all 3 matches so far 

Will this CLEAN STREAK CONTINUE!????


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m glad that TK grew out of his “Start the show with the main event”phase.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The AEW roster


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Double champion needs to cheat to win vs Orange Cassidy


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

[


shadow_spinner said:


> The women really need to bust their ass and go ham because they won't get that much time, unless the main event is shorter than expected. The women in the match are capable of not making things sloppy.


The womens match will have a dusty finish anyways. Baker will have the match won, Hayter will cost her, and Toni will retain.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Serena bout to eat the pin


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt's fine ass is always great on my screen.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Britt Baker is just AEW's Charlotte but less talented.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

New theme for Athena, right? And she dropped the silly wings.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm Serena looks like less of a drug addict this week.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Seems that Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa are the only women who can get big pops


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Athena another overhyped.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Athena already changed her music lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Athena is cute imo, she's probably more attractive to me than any of these 4.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Athena and Deeb are the only two women I like in this match, but no one here is over. Hell give Serena the title.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let's go, Toni!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This match is going way longer than it should.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni is winning.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

THANOS said:


> Athena is cute imo, she's probably more attractive to me than any of these 4.


nah, Toni by far


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Toni certainly looks like a star. I hope she gets a second run in WWE. She's still young and hasn't hit her prime yet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Toni Storm is such a dime piece.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

They really gotta have this boring match on ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE DOCTA IS IN!!!!

@RapShepard Britt Baker couldn't get Redman as an escort though?























*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> Toni Storm is such a dime piece.


lol no


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Deeb deserves a title run.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Watching Athena is like watching an Éric Rohmer film.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This show has fucking sucked. A random heatless match between Jericho and Claudio. Am attempt to recreate the PPV magic between Swerve and Acclaimed. Hinting at fucking MJF and Wheeler Yuta.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TK to Athena probably: Get rid the those wings…they make me nervous!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I hate this spot and it's done every multi person match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

bdon said:


> This show has fucking sucked. A random heatless match between Jericho and Claudio. Am attempt to recreate the PPV magic between Swerve and Acclaimed. Hinting at fucking MJF and Wheeler Yuta.


But I thought Tony promised a show like no other ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My money is on Toni or Britt.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I feel the division has talented women in it, but they aren't booked or presented like big deals. Sort of like WWE booked them circa 2008-2009 but with much better match quality. They are given the death match spot in every show. The division peaked with the matches Rosa and Baker had early this year and late last year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> I hate this spot and it's done every multi person match


The tower of doom spot needs to he retired for real.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

bdon said:


> This show has fucking sucked. A random heatless match between Jericho and Claudio. Am attempt to recreate the PPV magic between Swerve and Acclaimed. Hinting at fucking MJF and Wheeler Yuta.


Are we watching the same show? The crowd was super hot for the ROH Title match and the Tag Title match. Can we not make incorrect statements on this thread.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Gotta be honest this is the worst grand slam show AEW has produced. A dead brand's championship opening the show, a botch fest between The Acclaimed and Swerve in our glory, a mid promo between MJF and Yuta, a mediocre match with OC and Pac and now this trash can of a match. You can feel the star power lacking without Punk and the Elite.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

shadow_spinner said:


> Are we watching the same show? The crowd was super hot for the ROH Title match and the Tag Title match. Can we not make incorrect statements on this thread.


To be fair an AEW crowd would be loud for a paper bag in the ring


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The tower of doom spot needs to he retired for real.


It's so convoluted and not worth the set up


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Z


Chan Hung said:


> My money is on Toni or Britt.


Toni most likely. Losing so soon would take the winds out of her sails.

But if they wanted a swerve, I could see them giving Deed a win only to have her quickly drop it back to Toni next week or so (can’t do the same for Britt because Britt vs Toni is a PPV-level match, which they can’t hotshot).

But again, most likely Toni will retain. Athena is the one who has no chance whatsoever


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> To be fair an AEW crowd would be loud for a paper bag in the ring


That still doesn't make a match "heatless". If a crowd is going crazy for a match then how is that wrong?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The bigger women's matches have been laid out better lately but still struggle to get the fans into them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shadow_spinner said:


> Are we watching the same show? The crowd was super hot for the ROH Title match and the Tag Title match. Can we not make incorrect statements on this thread.


A live audience does not tell the tale. Title changes are always fun for the live crowd.

The show has not been built for a television audience.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I really miss Punk and the Elite both, you can feel how much these shows are lacking star power.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m still not a fan of ROH and their titles being featured on AEW, or any other promotion, but Jericho vs Claudio was good. Acclaimed winning was awesome, although the match was a bit messy in the middle. Yuta was embarrassing. MJF is getting even better. PAC winning was the right call.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Serena is so boring


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> It's so convoluted and not worth the set up


Athena actually set it up by slapping the other girls in the ass


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> But I thought Tony promised a show like no other ?


You miss that Wheeler promo? The next Rock.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

bdon said:


> A live audience does not tell the tale. Title changes are always fun for the live crowd.
> 
> The show has not been built for a television audience.


And AEW's crowds are usually full of workrate marks


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What is this match even ? God


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

bdon said:


> A live audience does not tell the tale. Title changes are always fun for the live crowd.
> 
> The show has not been built for a television audience.


That doesn't make these matches "heatless". Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it matters more than thousands and thousands of fans there who do.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cool spot


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

shadow_spinner said:


> That doesn't make these matches "heatless". Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it matters more than thousands and thousands of fans there who do.


These shows are missing Punk abs the Elite. You definitely notice their absence


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Athena doing some crazy shit!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britts nose broken again lol


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I really need people to explain what makes Toni Storm to me. She's been hyped up since like 2016, yet I'm waiting for that great match she never seems to have. Whether that was in the MYC, NXT UK, NXT, Smackdown and now in AEW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Awaiting the American Dad Ad again

Good morning USA!
I have a feeling that Adam Cole is going to return today.
Cornette's in a dark room, with a scowl on his face
And he's preparing to say, that Tony Coke has no taste.
Oh boy it's swell to say
Adam Cole's not hit the gym today!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow , pretty abrupt ending. I figured Hayter would get involved.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Hayter 😍 🙌


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hayter showing more leg yes God


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Stupid, Storm's only champion cause shes an ex wwe wrestler, no other reason, she can't cut a promo, mediocre in the ring, no character, but she was in wwe so gotta push her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sasha?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great decision. Now let's have Danielson walk out as champion!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Called every match correctly tonight. Hope my Danielson pick is correct.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh I was hoping Hayter attacks Brit


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

shadow_spinner said:


> I really need people to explain what makes Toni Storm to me. She's been hyped up since like 2016, yet I'm waiting for that great match she never seems to have. Whether that was in the MYC, NXT UK, NXT, Smackdown and now in AEW.


she has the look of a star. Good in ring worker. And she’s only 27 or so (the youngest participant in this match)


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

I have enjoyed the show outside of the female match...I just need that Bryan win.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Whoaaa


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Way to kill Hayter becoming a face Mr. booker of the year


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit Paige


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Saraya / Paige??


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Holy fuck!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit Paige?!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Called it!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Falling in Reverse Zombified?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

“Looks like she had seen a ghost!”

Not wrong.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh joy, botox Paige 🥱


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

PAIGE HERE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hola Saraya!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

All the creepy Paige fans coming back


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

When did she get hot again?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Saraya looks great!


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Paige? Lol okay


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Way to kill Hayter becoming a face Mr. booker of the year


the crowd wouldn’t be behind her as yet anyways. Better off doing a slow burn before she splits from Britt


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully her neck can hold up


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

She's pretty


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

She looks so different aka better than the last time I’ve seen her


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THIS IS HER HOUSE NOW, BITCHES!!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is it me or does it look like she went back in time before the plastic surgery? she actually looks normal now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY FUCK Saraya


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I am imagining her WWE theme playing right now.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wow this person has got so much plastic surgery. Looks like a entire different person. Girls do not get plastic surgery


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> When did she get hot again?


Again?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Over under on her getting hurt within her first 5 matches.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Can she wrestle or her neck/back injury doesn't allow?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!

THEY GOT SARAYA IN THIS COMPANY!!!!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

It’s my favorite wrestler who is also on pornhub!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You've got to be kidding me.















*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TK really needs to do something about these leaks, imagine how much better that would have been if we didn’t have that thread on page 1 lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is that Malakai in the bodybag?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

scshaastin said:


> It’s my favorite wrestler who is also on pornhub!


Mine will always be chyna


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Is it me or does it look like she went back in time before the plastic surgery? she actually looks normal now.


I'm seeing that too she looks a lot more like when she debuted on the main roster just a touch more makeup


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dang I didn't see that coming. Pretty cool stuff


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Lol at all of these people pretending Paige is a big deal


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> When did she get hot again?



Never wasnt.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Darby Allin about to drop that Eminem like rap song.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

House of Black minus Black.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Boxingfan said:


> View attachment 134003


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol at all of these people pretending Paige is a big deal


It is for a floundering womens division


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Starks vs Hobbs is Lights Out now? Nice


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m not a fan of Paige. Hopefully she isn’t much more than a manager / voice box for someone else

2 hour rampage? People gonna watch AEW on Friday until midnight ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who won the women's match? I just noticed Paige arrived.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LFG Danielson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Who won the women's match? I just noticed Paige arrived.


Athena


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Who won the women's match? I just noticed Paige arrived.


Toni pinned Brit, I believe


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Is Rampage being taped tonight or Friday?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

MrMeeseeks said:


> I'm seeing that too she looks a lot more like when she debuted on the main roster just a touch more makeup


I will say she looks a lot more natural. She must have reduced that terrible botox


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Nothing Finer said:


> Is Rampage being taped tonight or Friday?


It's live friday


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Khan’s clueless. There must be some sort of explanation. Hmmm…


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tony Kahn can do no wrong. He's a genius booker. 🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> House of Black minus Black.


Call them Shack of Black i guess LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> Starks vs Hobbs is Lights Out now? Nice


Ima be honest Rampage looks way better lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I hope Saraya is healthy and medically cleared to wrestle. Would hate to see her get hurt again.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bryan vs Moxley will get 14-15 minutes (subtract 5 minutes for entrances and post-match celebration / shenanigans)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> It is for a floundering womens division


I agree. She adds to the women's division. Good signing!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Kinda crazy Rampage looks way better than tonight


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

Paige looks seriously hot.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Saraya's future faction - It's me, it's me, it's DP!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmm like an 18 min match?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol at all of these people pretending Paige is a big deal



Literally another waste of money Tony spent. She will be not cared about like the rest in a few weeks. Just Tony jerking fans off with Wednesday night debuts


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan has to win this, we can't go back to Moxley again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please go overtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So if Adam Cole appears, what would his role be? Does he have any kayfabe reason to hate either Bryan or Moxley?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok. I didn’t watch her WWE career, but I know Saraya showing up is cool. This show picked up on that one.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Saraya's future faction - It's me, it's me, it's DP!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny's back? 😎


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572757056230199296


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

9-2-1 is duh record!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Leggo DBry.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Call them Shack of Black i guess LOL


Or The Julia appreciation society


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

If and only if Bryan loses......


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im pretty sure Tony wanted Sasha but couldn't get her in AEW.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

If Khan doesn’t, I will.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So like a 20 min match, hoping for another 5 min of overtime


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Hmm Serena looks like less of a drug addict this week.


I spilled my drink reading that


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF sitting with the MITB briefcase.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Is Moxley religious? He always does the cross symbol and prays in the corner before a match.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

CMON DRAGON


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Moxley’s second clean loss in AEW is coming?

I could still a swerve where Moxley wins. They seem to be telegraphing Bryan’s win a lot (deliberately?), and MJF vs Moxley has a buildup ongoing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shadow_spinner said:


> That doesn't make these matches "heatless". Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it matters more than thousands and thousands of fans there who do.


It can be a good match and still be heatless.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s going to 10:40PM confirmed! 😆😆


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

If Danielson loses, we riot.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Bryan has to win this, we can't go back to Moxley again.


Agree


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Prosper said:


> So like a 20 min match, hoping for another 5 min of overtime


has aew ever gone overtime? The announcers like to say that they’ll go as long as they need to, but they never go past 10PM


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wish Mox would just fully shave his head while keeping the beard so he can go all in with looking like a spiritual successor to SCSA.

That aesthetic nitpick aside, I'm looking forward to him and Danielson putting on a clinic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572763279117942785


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Kinda crazy Rampage looks way better than tonight


Whats the card?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lol, he never did come back. Wasn't it, he was in an ambulance but then disappeared from there? We got no resolution on that situation in story. I remember there was rumor of, or maybe QT actually said or did something stupid and off.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Wish Mox would just fully shave his head while keeping the beard so he can go all in with looking like a spiritual successor to SCSA.
> 
> That aesthetic nitpick aside, I'm looking forward to him and Danielson putting on a clinic.



Talk about bad hair genetics. 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> has aew ever gone overtime? The announcers like to say that they’ll go as long as they need to, but they never go past 10PM


I believe they have a couple times but not often


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572763279117942785


She looked hot as fuck tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If AmDrag wins tonight he has avenged all of his AEW defeats in a matter of weeks. A hard reboot.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> If Danielson loses, we riot.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Whats the card?












Hobbs and Ricky is gonna be a lights out match, this card looks wayyy better


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I hated Daniel Bryan in WWE, but he’s alright to me in AEW. They toned that stupid YES! chant which I hated so damn much, and his AEW beard + manbun makes him look a more intimidating than before


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has a 'big match' feel to it as it should. No telling who will win. But it likely should be Moxley since Bryan prefers to job a lot


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572763279117942785


Maff!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> She looked hot as fuck tonight.


She looked healthy. I want her to get a little thick. She needs to eat some donuts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> View attachment 134006


Holy shit! That's fucking massive.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> View attachment 134006
> 
> 
> Hobbs and Ricky is gonna be a lights out match, this card looks wayyy better


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy shit! That's fucking massive.


Yes, kinda crazy Rampage is gonna be the better show and it's live


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Danielson working extra snug tonight. Jeezus!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> If Danielson loses, we riot.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> I hated Daniel Bryan in WWE, but he’s alright to me in AEW. They toned that stupid YES! chant which I hated so damn much, and his AEW beard + manbun makes him look a more intimidating than before


Exactly how I feel.

Mostly couldn't stand him in WWE but him just being more of a badass in AEW without any of the cringe bullshit makes him much more likeable to me.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yes, kinda crazy Rampage is gonna be the better show and it's live


rampage is live on Friday from 10PM - midnight? You sure?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

STOP FUCKING SHOWING MJF CONSTANTLY!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 134007


The “who stole my stash?” look


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 134007


Already a wrestling legend.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Paige, that’s my “sister”, I’m happy to see her


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> STOP FUCKING SHOWING MJF CONSTANTLY!!!!!!!


Yeah its getting a bit much, literally after every move they cut to MJF's reaction to it, like we get it he's there watching we don't need to be reminded literally every 5 seconds, its taking away from the match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Can't wait to see Tony Khan tenderly embrace Saraya in the media scrum.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Can't wait to see Tony Khan tenderly embrace Saraya in the media scrum.


Another meme for the collection.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Can't wait to see Tony Khan tenderly embrace Saraya in the media scrum.


Tony meeting all his heroes from WWE









Dudes a pathetic mark has no business running a wrestling company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> The “who stole my stash?” look


It's a classic look. Could also be who farted? Where's my coke? Etc LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

camera work is pathetic with this MJF cuts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall this entire show has been an A. Good job.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> Britt Baker is just AEW's Charlotte but less talented.


I don't agree but damn this shit made me laugh. It's a good line. Kudos!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, they’re really going overboard with the MJF camera cuts. They think we’ll forget he’s there or what?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The constant cuts to MJF is ruining this match, my god.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572763513097191425


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS






MOXLEY HAS NOT BLED!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Tony meeting all his heroes from WWE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

That move was kinda hot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Literally every move it cuts to MJF, Bryan does an Arm drag, cut to MJF to show him reacting to it.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Does Kevin Dunn work for AEW?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hilarious that MJF's palms are tan LMFAO


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mox kicks out of the kneee twice. I can’t imagine Bryan will win by submission here


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Soooo no bay bay?

😢


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF is gonna make the winner go through every member of The Firm to soften them up for Full Gear, isn't he?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Tony meeting all his heroes from WWE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comon that's kinda sweet. He's hugging him like his Dad coming back from war


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Moxley's finisher is a butterfly suplex, so weak.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Curbstomp!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The SETH STOMP LOL


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Eastwood said:


> Soooo no bay bay?
> 
> 😢


the way MJF is there. I don’t see how it makes sense for Cole to show up


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great Match


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Oh man this match has been good


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Come on Bryan!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Moxley won’t tap …. Right?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Are we getting an overrun?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Man mox really took those blading comments to heart hasn't done it in a few matches


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shadow_spinner said:


> Are we getting an overrun?


A few minutes over hopefully


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Don’t pull another Super Mox finish BS, please.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shadow_spinner said:


> Are we getting an overrun?


Tony wasn't lying!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Death rider on the stage … I’m sorry, he shouldn’t be able to kick out there


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins' FW Moxley went straight up "It's Free Real Estate" in order to borrow the curb stomp:


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Man fuck this


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry Danielson fans.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

The runway with screens in it seems too slippery


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fuck Tony Kahn.... Fuck you


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow what a crock of shit, total flat ending, and now plumber Moxley with the belt for a 3rd fucking time.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

OH FUCK OFF MOXLEY YOU CUNT.

Fucking sick of this fucking guy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Absolutely garbage. I am so sick of Moxley being the world champ


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh come on. Mox again.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Moxely again? Eh, I wanted Danielson to win


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's not Kenny vs Danielson but it's another great main event between veterans who have been stepping up big time lately.

Jonnnnnnn Moxley! Wow, I was convinced Danielson was winning.


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

I can't believe Bryan put Moxley over twice


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

redban said:


> Death rider on the stage … I’m sorry, he shouldn’t be able to kick out there


It's okay. That was just a basic bitch double underhook suplex, not the Death Rider.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my God what BULLSHIT


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan needs a lobotomy. The guy is an idiot.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WOO!!!!

JON MOXLEY IS THE NEW AEW WORLD CHAMPION!!!!! 

WHAT A FUCKING MATCH BY BOTH MEN!!!! 👏 👏


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Fork this.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Wrong winner


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox is a 3 time champ baby!!!!! 🏆


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

lmao Bryan is such a jobber


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, Moxley is the FOTC for AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

it was a tough call but Danielson has been mostly a jobber so the right man won, Moxley.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh fuck off


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How boring and unoriginal


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Fucking terrible way to end that match complete wrong winner


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

What?? I thought Danielson would win for sure.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I am surprised … they gave Bryan wins over their biggest homegrown talent and then their biggest star overall … I thought for sure they were setting him up to win

I guess they figure Bryan’s body isn’t reliable enough?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox is the true ACE of this company and don't you forget it!!!! 😤😤😤


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hell of a match. Could've gone to either guy, but Moxley's always a strong choice for champion. Plus, it'll be better for him to transition the title to MJF than Danielson, who should have his first run without that looming over him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They seriously need to ask TBS to go to 10:05 ..like wtf. Just cutting it off like that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Why does Bryan suck ass in AEW? It made all the sense in the world to put the title on him tonight…


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

People thought Bryan Jobberson was winning? 

he lost to Daniel fucking Garcia. lmao.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mox must have photos of Tony snorting cocaine off a bunch of hookers


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> rampage is live on Friday from 10PM - midnight? You sure?


Yes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Main event was great. Moxley didn't bleed, what do you know. Overall a solid show. I'll give it an A.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

So then Mox will job to MJF instead of Bryan?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony seriously views Moxley as his John Cena don't he? even has Justin Roberts announce him the same way he did Cena.


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Seriously wtf why can't Bryan get a run? I will just stop watching until MJF get the belt.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Should have been Danielson, but this did feel like a swerve coming all night after they played up Bryan getting his wins back and when Excalibur mentioned Bryan beat Moxx multiple times before but Mox only once.

MJF vs Mox II should be great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Mox must have photos of Tony snorting cocaine off a bunch of hookers


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

There was no reason the death rider on the stage wasn't the finish. That was a perfect way to end it if he was losing.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome match, wanted Bryan to win but I've loved Mox this year so that's cool too. And they've already planted seeds for a great feud with MJF and Mox so I get going that direction too.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

As a Bryan fan, I'm fine with this. Bryan will win the title he's not in a rush to win it.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe they want MJF to be champion, and it’s easier to have MJF beat Moxley than Bryan?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

scshaastin said:


> So then Mox will job to MJF instead of Bryan?


Nah MJF has no chance of beating Tony's FOTC, no chance in hell. Mox will beat MJF and hold this belt for a fucking year probably.


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Really dumb ending, no reason for the plumber to be Champion again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wrong decision. The main event was very safe and complacent, but the rest of the show was really good. It still didn't warrant Tony Khan's overhype yet again. Nothing groundbreaking happened, unless you consider an entire AEW show not insulting your intelligence groundbreaking.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Definitely wasn't expecting that, I really thought it was Bryan's night. Moxley is awesome but I would've gone with the fresh route. And what's crazy is that this was probably Bryan's choice. Dope main event though.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You can't be serious..........

Yeah, fuck AEW and fuck Moxley.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Vince booked Bryan better


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox ain't getting that vacation unless he drops it quick to MJF. He is now officially the strongest booked AEW wrestler ever.

Does anyone think Danielson doesn't want the responsibility of world champ? I really felt like he was winning it there. Makes me think of Jushin Liger, who refused the IWGP Jr. Title for the last two decades of his career.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

NGL I'm kind of underwhelmed by another Moxely title win. He's fine but it's 3 times already and was really ready for Danielson to win this


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Bleh. How soon can MJF beat Mox?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This place turning on Moxley is pretty on brand though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Excellent show as a whole. I think this year's Dynamite Grand Slam overall was better than last year. Last year felt more like a one match show (Bryan/Omega) while this year just felt like a fantastic night of wrestling from top to bottom. Acclaimed winning the tag titles was a great moment as well and got a huge reaction. Sayara debut as well which is big for the women's division. MJF segment with Yuta was great as well (mostly due to MJF).


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a feel Tony Khan chose Bryan to win but he refused. I'm feeling like Danielson doesn't want to win the title yet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And talk about a flat fucking ending, Moxley's finisher on the stage couldn't get the win, but putting a sleeper on Bryan did the job instantly....Why would you not just end it after his finisher on the stage?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> And talk about a flat fucking ending, Moxley's finisher on the stage couldn't get the win, but putting a sleeper on Bryan did the job instantly....Why would you not jsut end it after his finisher on the stage?


Danielson getting choked out because he refused to stay down for a 3 count is a more badass way to lose.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Pretty shocked.

surely this will just make people cheer for Bryan more though? Could be by design


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

This was one of the better dynamites in a long time


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

The only good thing on the show was the Acclaimed winning the tag titles otherwise the show tonight was pretty bad


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> And talk about a flat fucking ending, Moxley's finisher on the stage couldn't get the win, but putting a sleeper on Bryan did the job instantly....Why would you not just end it after his finisher on the stage?


Having Bryan pass out protects him more than eating a pin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Danielson getting choked out because he refused to stay down for a 3 count is a more badass way to lose.


If it was done in a cool way, sure, like showing Bryan's face struggling and telling a story and fighting not to tap, but no Moxley jumped on his back, we couldn't even see Bryan's face, the hold was on for like 6 seconds and the ref just touched his arm once and rung the bell.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hell No said:


> Having Bryan pass out protects him more than eating a pin.



No it doesnt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Bunny said:


> Bleh. How soon can MJF beat Mox?


He has to first wipe the mat with Yuta after tonight


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

MJF can't take the belt off Mox soon enough. You've seriously had the best wrestler on the planet on your roster for a year and this? Hire an f'ing Booker now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

VPX5 said:


> This was one of the better dynamites in a long time


Agreed overall solid. Very good. They pulled through without Punk and Elite.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think people aren't looking at the big picture here. MJF is probably winning the World Title soon, which I'd assume comes from the original plan which was taking the belt off of Punk at Full Gear (after Punk had a 5-6 month reign). If Tony is sticking to the plans he had, MJF was getting that title pretty soon (and he should). We'll know soon if that's where it was going, but if it is then did people really want Danielson to win the belt here, just to lose it to MJF in a little over a month?

I want Danielson as AEW World Champion at some point, but his first one really needs to not be a filler run imo.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ve been digging Moxley lately, but the wrong guy won. This was Bryan’s time. The crowd was ready for it — I think we all were.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> This place turning on Moxley is pretty on brand though.


I'll turn on him to cheer for MJF LOL


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THANOS said:


> Fuck Tony Kahn.... Fuck you


Nah, Tony Khan made the right decision 

Jon Moxley EARNED that world championship with the awesome run he's been having in 2022 so far quality-wise, and after cutting that outstanding promo 3 weeks ago 👏 👏 

The main event scene is still in great hands with Jon Moxley, MJF, and Bryan Danielson around on top to help out


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Claudio vs Jericho was a solid opener with some cool spots. Jericho winning the ROH Title doesn't really matter until TK gets the brand a TV deal though.

2nd title change of the night. The tag title match was fun, but definitely didn't compare to their match at All Out. This one had some botches and missed spots. Not really a fan of The Acclaimed winning the titles already but the crowd is crazy invested in them right now so I see why TK did it. I was really enjoying Swerve in Our Glory personally and their reign felt too short. Crowd was super hyped for this.

PAC vs OC was almost as good as their match at Revolution but didn't quite hit it. PAC retaining was the right call, and DAMN can PAC sell. 

The women's match was OK, predictable winner though as Toni Storm wasn't dropping the title that fast. Saraya's debut was phenomenal though. Huge surprise there. 

Mox/Bryan was an awesome hard hitting main event with the wrong winner. This was Bryan's time, but I'm thinking this was probably his decision. 

This years Grand Slam was better than last years, but didn't have a match as huge as Omega/Bryan to headline. Enjoyable show tonight with a couple of booking decisions I would have booked differently. 

*Overall: 8.5/10*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And that's that. I refuse to watch an AEW that doesn't value Bryan Danielson. End of story. Horrific booking decision. Booker of the Year, my ass! Mox so needed that victory. Guess the desire to make sure Punk didn't have the most title reigns overcame what was an obvious booking decision.

0-3 for Bryan in title matches now, When gets another chance, I might return but TK's "excellent booking" has destroyed his credibilty as a potential champion. The time was now but it looks like never now.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Khan must have been coked up to not give Bryan the win


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dictator Jon vs MJF, we go again... this time with fans.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The MJF vs Moxley storyline will be great. I'm hyped for that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony went on another Coke fueled rant:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572770554335137792*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Dictator Jon vs MJF, we go again.
> 
> View attachment 134011



#MJF2022 #pleasestoptheplumber


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

they already did MJF vs Mox though.. and it wasn’t bad or anything. But MJF Bryan would’ve been extra fresh — and the people felt ready for it.

also, my goodness how the mighty have fallen with Bryan. I’m sure someone could justify each of his losses but he’s obviously lost WAY too much. It feels like he loses more than he wins. His star has been diminished.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

In some weird twist of irony, despite the chip, Tony will make MJF go through the BCC to get to Mox.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Not sure why I should care about Moxley/MJF part 2


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Tony went on another Coke fueled rant:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572770554335137792*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade gone mainstream.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572767460163751939


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know why people thought it would be Bryan. MJF pretty much only talked about Mox


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox deserves a vacation, an absolute banging year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572771046511775744


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The product continuing to stay hot/entertaining with Jon Moxley as the new, but deserving AEW World Champion, and his imminent feud with MJF coming up for Full Gear confirmed.

Kudos to the booker of the year (who's earned that accolade again for 2022) for delivering big time tonight


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Garbage booking. Instead of something new and fresh, we go back to the same old same old. 
glad I cancelled all my AEW related subs and haven’t purchased a PPV since full gear.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Why did four women working together scatter because a former WWE diva who has well-documented medical history that has made her unfit to wrestle merely walked down an aisle into the ring? What were they so scared of?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> Why did four women working together scatter because a former WWE diva who has well-documented medical history that has made her unfit to wrestle merely walked down an aisle into the ring? What were they so scared of?


Common wrestling trope that's been going on since forever, you always run away from the debuting star with a scared and bewildered look on your face. it's in the wrestling bible 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't think Saraya understood doggy style in her latest video


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Tony went on another Coke fueled rant:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572770554335137792*


I always wonder what the fuck is the point of him always showing and screaming like some walking angry fetus saying "I exist dammit! I'm not an abortion!". Such a little dick vibe. I guess his dad buying him friends as a kid was not enough. He has to say we're the greatest, I run this company! look at me! Vince never did that. Not Jarrett either.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Acclaimed PRAYER CIRCLE LETS GOOOOOOO where tf is @One Shed


I was driving in the middle of nowhere sadly. I was able to watch the second half of the show so far. Glad The Acclaimed finally got the titles!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't know what to think of Claudio losing to Jericho. I mean I get it, it's fresh and Jericho will help put the belt over. But also want a dominant Claudio. You could have done Mox vs Claudio Champ vs Champ at some point.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Awesome show. Every match was strong. I was firmly convinced Danielson would be winning, so Mox winning was a shock. I mean, I like Moxley, but this feels "been there, done that." I guess the upside is that MJF will definitely be winning the belt, sooner than later.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Great show. One of the better women's matches/moments in a long time. Incredible pop/moment for The Acclaimed. 

Have to say... ENOUGH with the ROH stuff on AEW tv. Find it a home. Too many titles. Get all those dumb titles off FTR. Everybody has a title over their shoulder. Looks ridiculous.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 134013


Yep, Jon Moxley has been the ace of AEW ever since he beat Hiroshi Tanahashi for the world championship at Forbidden Door.

The guy is on a completely different level right now this year 



Jammy said:


> Garbage booking. Instead of something new and fresh, we go back to the same old same old.
> glad I cancelled all my AEW related subs and haven’t purchased a PPV since full gear.


Hey, that's your loss


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Poor call not putting the belt on Bryan. Not really sure what he could do now. I guess losing some more heatless matches to jobbers on free tv, obviously the best use for the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They made the right call with Moxley winning.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Moxley is the #1 pinch hitter in wrestling right now. He's been doing damn good stuff in tough situations. Every promotion needs a guy like that.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't know what to think of Claudio losing to Jericho. I mean I get it, it's fresh and Jericho will help put the belt over. But also want a dominant Claudio. You could have done Mox vs Claudio Champ vs Champ at some point.


claudio isn’t a main eventer though. He’s good, but he’s not supposed to be competing for the AEW world title against Moxley.

Jericho is a far bigger star who could do more for the ROH title. He’s also never held this belt before, and his holding gold makes his stable look better


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Art Vandaley said:


> Poor call not putting the belt on Bryan. Not really sure what he could do now. I guess losing some more heatless matches to jobbers on free tv, obviously the best use for the best wrestler in the world.


AEW recently put the belt on an unreliable wrestler (Punk) twice, which twice put them in a difficult spot. Hence, they probably can’t risk putting the belt on Bryan since they can’t afford another title reset if Bryan gets hurt. Moxley is more reliable


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Excellent show. Crowd. Matches. Promos. Storytelling. Booking. All top notch.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Great match between Mox and Bryan but wow slightly disappointed that Bryan completely faded towards the end.

I hope Bryan wins the title from Mox before MJF gets his reign (which I'm not really interested in tbh).


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Excellent show. Probably the best all year. Few minor flaws but fantastic stuff.

Jericho is on a roll right now and him winning the ROH title is the correct call for a wrestling heavy promotion like ROH. But if Jericho can't get it a TV deal Tony may as well just cut his losses and unify everything. Claudio never disappoints. But the finish was fucking stupid. Claudio lands on his feet safely miles away from Aubrey. Runs at her to stop short. How do two pros with a combined 50 year experience fuck up a simple spot so badly? 

The acclaimed have arrived part dos. Definitely a step below the all out match but the right result. 

Never. Give. Yuta. Promo. Time. Again. Decent mjf promo but Yuta ruined the segment for me. 

All Atlantic match was every serious cassidy match ever. I'd be pissed that pac had to cheat considering ego is on the horizon but pac deserves stupid booking. At this point I don't care about him. He can fuck off to WWE.

Women's match existed. God damn did Paige look sexy as hell.

Main event was top notch with the wrong result even if I understand why.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

50/50 on Mox winning. Would of preferred Bryan but he also isn’t reliable with injuries so at least Mox is Mr Reliable. Maybe it also means MJF is cashing in soon as well as a reign less than a month wasn’t needed for Bryan.

Glad the Aclaimed won the tag belts and also Jericho won ROH belt as it fits with JAS story.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

We want Hayter!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

redban said:


> claudio isn’t a main eventer though. He’s good, but he’s not supposed to be competing for the AEW world title against Moxley.
> 
> Jericho is a far bigger star who could do more for the ROH title. He’s also never held this belt before, and his holding gold makes his stable look better


Jericho is a bigger star and sure Claudio is not a main eventer but he could get there. He is a special breed mixing incredible strenght and in-ring skills. I think WWE just missed the boat with him. WWE are not the Gods of booking and evaluating talent and we have seen that in the last 15 years. Many mistakes were made. And really that's how guys can show what they can really do by going to other places like Claudio is doing here. They were wrong about Cody and Drew in the past and it's by going elsewhere that WWE realised their mistakes and these guys could indeed by at the top.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

uhhhhh


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

They made the mistake of not putting the belt on Danielson, when he first came in. Instead went through with their original plan of Adam Page. 

I want heel Danielson back. Why did they do the Blackpool combat club, what a waste. Putting it on Mox was probably the right decision, going forward with MJF. 

Not sure why Jericho beat Claudio. I'm not complaining, always loved my Jericho with a belt. He just feels more entertaining.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know how people thought that Danielson was winning. They've been very blatantly building for MJF Vs Moxley.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Paige walking into AEW was the highlight of this otherwise questionable show. If she's a competitor again she's automatically the top female in the company the moment she steps through the door, sorry Britt. If she's gonna be a manager, please let Jamie FINALLY turn on Britt next week and put Saraya in her corner. I wish she was in WWE instead because she'll get the usual dismal TK booking and most likely tonight will be her peak moment in AEW, but either way I'm always hoping to see real talent be used in a good capacity.

I wish HHH would've resigned Paige to WWE regardless of whether she can be in ring or not, but it doesn't seem like WWE would risk her being in ring again, but no doubt TK will allow it. You can get a broken neck in AEW without having preexisting neck issues like she has.


The women's 4 way match was predictable, but good. Britt with the blood was creative. Athena was the stand out along with Serenas submission holds. I love Toni more than the other women, but shes clearly not in the right mental space to be champion right now she looks nothing like she did at her peak in NXT UK. The aftermath where Jamie stayed with Britt was the shits unless it's a swerve for next week, it's time to split them. If not, then put Serena in a stable with them and have a badass "were taking over" type stable, kindve like Damage CTRL on Raw, only they won't suck like DC does. Britt can talk, Jamie is the muscle and the future, Serena is the mentor/vet.


Jericho winning ROH title 👎👎👎

John Cena & Bowens winning tag titles 👎👎👎👎👎

Moxley beating Danielson _IF_ Mox is only going to serve as transitional champion for MJF 

Moxley beating Danielson for another lengthy title run 👎


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Jericho won the ROH title. Okey. Useless title, but the crowd was into the match. 
Another title change. The Acclaimed won the tag titles. They are over. 
Lol, Yuta on the mic... 
Pac won. Good. 
Baker lost. Also good. 
Paige is in AEW. She looked good.
Mox won ofcourse. Nothing special.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good show. Loved the crowd. Acclaimed vs Swerve in our Glory-hole should have been the mainevent. Bryan vs Mox should have started the show.

Kind of disappointed Bryan didn't win, but if the guy doesn't want the title you can't force it on him. If not Bryan, Mox is the best person to hold it. Not to mention it was quite obvious Mox was winning and feuding with MJF.

Claudio vs Jericho was surprisingly good. Jericho really has been doing great wrestling matches since Lionheart match with Mox.

Saraya was a big shock to me. Pleasantly surprised. She could be a shot in the arm of women's division if she can wrestle, even if it's every once in a while. Saraya being back also makes possible AJ Lee return more interesting. AJ Lee and Saraya vs Britt Baker and Jamie Hayter could be a great feud for women's division.

Ass boys shitting on FTR was funny. Ass Boys vs Acclaimed should be good. FTR can wait till Bucks are back and champs again.

I'm actually more hyped for Rampage Grandslam card. Battle Royale, Hook/Action vs Magic/Coolhand, Starks vs Hobbs 2.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man that crowd for Dynamite Grand Slam was pretty darn loud! It was a great show too. I'm not sure if Chris Jericho needed to win the ROH World Title though. I dont know the endgame of this either but one thing for sure is that Jericho can elevate the Title with his sports entertainment cause we already know what Claudio can do in that regard. And man did the crowd erupt for The Acclaimed in finally capturing the Tag Team Titles. That was a great moment! MJF/Yuta promo was pretty good although it was mainly due to MJF. 

Pac/Cassidy was a great match with the right result although it does seem like Cassidy loses a lot of the big matches. Toni Storm retains in that four-way Women's match. I can't believe Britt Baker was bleeding though. And wow, did the crowd erupt in seeing Paige make her AEW debut. But as a talent? Or manager? Someone can use her talent as a manager. And about bleeding, at least Moxley didn't do that in the main event match. That was an enjoyable bout against Bryan Danielson. But like Cassidy, Danielson loses a lot of these matches. I dont have a problem with Moxley being Champ again. He is going to feud with MJF so it doesn't make sense for Bryan to win. Hopefully someday. Solid show overall.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

redban said:


> AEW recently put the belt on an unreliable wrestler (Punk) twice, which twice put them in a difficult spot. Hence, they probably can’t risk putting the belt on Bryan since they can’t afford another title reset if Bryan gets hurt. Moxley is more reliable


With all due respect Jon Moxley has been to rehab and missed months on TV. I wouldn't call him reliable either. They've made super Mox beat Bryan twice for the belt. Fucking twice that the best wrestler in the world has jobbed to Moxley. 

I couldn't believe the booking. You had a perfect situation with Moxley supposed to go on vacation. Could of had Bryan win the belt and Mox goes away. Nope. Fuck


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> The product continuing to stay hot/entertaining with Jon Moxley as the new, but deserving AEW World Champion, and his imminent feud with MJF coming up for Full Gear confirmed.
> 
> Kudos to the booker of the year (who's earned that accolade again for 2022) for delivering big time tonight



Lol hes not even that good of a booker.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, there were some things to like about last night. I'm not a fan of the Acclaimed but it's easy to see they're the most over tag team on the roster so them getting the titles might finally make them mean something again.

MJF is going to be forced to turn babyface sooner rather than later.

Paige...er, Saraya is a big deal and could be a legitimate game changer for the division if Tony books her properly. She needs to get the title right away, or at least fans need to know she's going to and follow along on her journey. No more of this stupid waiting.

But Moxley winning was the epitome of things not to like. As a more casual fan friend of mine said:



> > Be Moxley
> > Try and desperately be a shittier version of Stone Cold Steve Austin
> > Get a fake belt because Tony Khan really wanted to have his version of the Summer of Punk due to Punk breaking his foot because he's retarded
> > Ultimately demolishes Punk 2 weeks before the PPV because Tony Khan really wanted Punk to be an underdog in Chicago for extremely cheap pops
> ...


And with that, I will be taking my leave of watching AEW weekly, or at least paying attention closely. I will return and see how it is when MJF gets the title.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Bucks liked the tweet below. Clearly, everyone loves The Acclaimed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572749152357945344


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Time to take a break from watching this company till MJF wins the belt.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Wrong time to debut Paige, should've beat Jade in her debut match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jedah said:


> Well, there were some things to like about last night. I'm not a fan of the Acclaimed but it's easy to see they're the most over tag team on the roster so them getting the titles might finally make them mean something again.
> 
> MJF is going to be forced to turn babyface sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...


Moxley and Punk wrestled twice and Moxley had by far the most dominant victory. If anything, Mox was ahead of Punk in kayfabe.

I do wonder how soon MJF is going to challenge for the belt. Would they have win the chip only to lose? Would he win the belt soon and hold it over a year? Will he hold off a while?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I barely followed WWE at all over the past 10 years, but I could tell right away that Saraya has mega-star quality, regardless of whether she can wrestle or not. Kind of shut up the trolls in the "will she sign with AEW" thread.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

5/10

Great Crown and great environment covered up what was a pretty mediocre show.

Jericho/Claudio: This match was incredibly clunky. That spot with Jericho beating up someone nobody knows outside the ring looked terrible. Jericho in general looked awful the entire match and gets rewarded with the ROH title? Claudio fit that belt much better than Jericho. The match just wasn't very good which is quite the accomplishment when you go against Claudio

Swerve/Lee vs. Acclaimed: For the life of me, i'll never understand why this whole scissoring thing is so over. It's something that middle school me would have found entertaining but the entire crowd is grown men. But hey, if it is over then it is over so you have to run with it. More botches in this match but not as many as the first. The right decision was made even though i like Swerve and Lee better

PAC/OC: Probably their worst match together? Boring finish ruined it anyways

Women's 4 way: Mediocre, but nothing awful that stood out. Another bad finish though. Great to see Paige again. I'm very curious to see what kind of role she plays or what she has left in the ring. Hopefully she doesn't hurt herself even more. I also hope that she has everything cleaned up in her personal life because she did fail several drug test while she was in the WWE so there was a lot going on for a while there. She looks good (Maybe a little too skinny if anything) and from everything I've read she is in a much better place than she was back then so I hope she returns to her potential because that division needs a star badly. 

Please just stop giving Wheeler Yuta a mic. And please...if a guy is good in the ring but has no personality whatsoever, stop trying to push them and think they will get over on ring prowess alone. It doesn't work. Nobody cares about this guy for a reason. 

Moxley/Danielson: Again another rematch that wasn't as good as the previous matches. The constant cuts to MJF took away from the match as well. I get that Moxley is their biggest babyface but I think the wrong decision was made here. I was hoping for something fresh and putting the title back on Mox yet again is kind of boring, as great as he is.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Can someone provide a link to the scrum?


----------



## BettsyUK (5 mo ago)

Bland said:


> 50/50 on Mox winning. Would of preferred Bryan but he also isn’t reliable with injuries so at least Mox is Mr Reliable. Maybe it also means MJF is cashing in soon as well as a reign less than a month wasn’t needed for Bryan.
> 
> Glad the Aclaimed won the tag belts and also Jericho won ROH belt as it fits with JAS story.


Hangman will win the rampage golden ticket battle royal, meaning Mox will be protected in losing the title at full gear and you'll see MJF cash in the chip towards the end and get the win on Page via the diamond ring, whilst Mox has just been hit with the buckshot lariat.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

P Thriller said:


> 5/10
> 
> Great Crown and great environment covered up what was a pretty mediocre show.
> 
> ...


Sounds like AEW is not for you.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Well, there were some things to like about last night. I'm not a fan of the Acclaimed but it's easy to see they're the most over tag team on the roster so them getting the titles might finally make them mean something again.
> 
> MJF is going to be forced to turn babyface sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...


Pretty brain dead description of what actually happened.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Sounds like AEW is not for you.


Hardly. Alot of people think Bryan should have won. Also criticism doesn't mean hatred.

@Undertaker23RKO his friend is a casual. Not stupid. Don't get personal yeah


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Mox beating Bryan makes logical sense. However, based on how things happened last night I wish they would've done this instead.

Bryan vs. Mox starts and MJF is in a private backroom watching instead of in the crowd. They keep cutting back to him in the room to get reactions from big moments. As the match goes along you realize the reactions aren't really lining up with what's happening. Mox hits the paradigm shift on the ramp but lays out on the ramp via exhaustion. It cuts to MJF's reaction in the back yawning or something and you notice on the screen the paradigm shift hasn't happened yet. It's on an intentional delay. As Mox struggles to his feet MJF runs in through the crowd and hands the ref his chip. He hits a finisher on Mox outside the ring, and then Bryan inside the ring and covers him for the win. MJF new champ.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> Sounds like AEW is not for you.


Or...I was excited for the card but the performers didn't perform well. People get way too influenced by crowd reaction I guess. I watched most of this show with hardly any volume on because i didn't want to wake my 11 month old daughter, and the matches were clunky as hell. People are allowed to dislike an AEW show. I don't know why tribal AEW fans get so defensive.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

P Thriller said:


> Or...I was excited for the card but the performers didn't perform well. People get way too influenced by crowd reaction I guess. I watched most of this show with hardly any volume on because i didn't want to wake my *11 month old daughter,* and the matches were clunky as hell. People are allowed to dislike an AEW show. I don't know why tribal AEW fans get so defensive.


Congrats bro


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

P Thriller said:


> 5/10
> 
> Great Crown and great environment covered up what was a pretty mediocre show.
> 
> ...





P Thriller said:


> Or...I was excited for the card but the performers didn't perform well. People get way too influenced by crowd reaction I guess. *I watched most of this show with hardly any volume on because i didn't want to wake my 11 month old daughter, *and the matches were clunky as hell. People are allowed to dislike an AEW show. I don't know why tribal AEW fans get so defensive.


Yet you figured it was worth risking waking up your daughter for Wheeler Yuta.










not to mention that would imply you had sex with a female.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Hardly. Alot of people think Bryan should have won. Also criticism doesn't mean hatred.
> 
> @Undertaker23RKO his friend is a casual. Not stupid. Don't get personal yeah


He posted a review of every match and he didn’t enjoy any of them.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Hardly. Alot of people think Bryan should have won. Also criticism doesn't mean hatred.
> 
> @Undertaker23RKO his friend is a casual. Not stupid. Don't get personal yeah


Calling a description stupid, which it is, is not a personal attack. It's an attack on the take not the person.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Calling a description stupid, which it is, is not a personal attack. It's an attack on the take not the person.


Fair enough.


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> And talk about a flat fucking ending, Moxley's finisher on the stage couldn't get the win, but putting a sleeper on Bryan did the job instantly....Why would you not just end it after his finisher on the stage?


Because his “finisher” looks like a giant turd and anyone getting pinned by it should be ashamed.

If he’s not allowed to do it as a ddt, just change the damn thing.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Wrong time to debut Paige, should've beat Jade in her debut match


That would be a huge waste. There would be no payoff to that. It would be a better opportunity to get someone over.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

My_Melody said:


> Because his “finisher” looks like a giant turd and anyone getting pinned by it should be ashamed.
> 
> If he’s not allowed to do it as a ddt, just change the damn thing.


True. It's turned into a double underhook suplex.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd say they are AEW's first bottom to top big success story. As in, a team formed on Dark who took nothing and became something. Those like Jade were basically handed a platform from the off, Max and Bowens had to earn it. Hobbs could be next since he's followed the same path (Dark jobber to Dynamite regular) and just needs to go a few levels more to complete it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572964844986593287


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It really was a great decision to book Jon Moxley as the rightful AEW World Champion after the tremendous year he's had so far, so now we get to see this man have a compelling feud against MJF soon! 

Both of those men are pretty damn good wrestlers, so their match at Full Gear should be awesome 

Kudos to Bryan Danielson for still being the best technical wrestler on the planet, and for having that amazing match against Jon Moxley last night 👏

Bryan made a very respectful choice on refusing to win the world title last night. He's a good, selfless man for doing that 

It's not Bryan's time though. It's still Moxley's time (before he eventually puts over MJF for his big moment coming up soon).

Hopefully, tensions between CM Punk and the Elite eventually blow over so that all 4 men can return to join us again at some point in 2023 🙏


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I'd say they are AEW's first bottom to top big success story. As in, a team formed on Dark who took nothing and became something. Those like Jade were basically handed a platform from the off, Max and Bowens had to earn it. Hobbs could be next since he's followed the same path (Dark jobber to Dynamite regular) and just needs to go a few levels more to complete it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572964844986593287


mannn - what a road

i was on the Acclaimed bandwagon pretty early - and got worried when Max got suspended for that little bit - but they pulled it back

but GEEZ, they were clunky the first 6 months, not gonna lie

now they are gold though... or is that Platinum?


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Speaks alot that the most Sports Entertainment tag team in the whole company got so over. A company that is supposed to be all about the in-ring work yet these two are sitting midpoint in that regard.

So take note the rest of the locker room.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

mazzah20 said:


> Speaks alot that the most Sports Entertainment tag team in the whole company got so over. A company that is supposed to be all about the in-ring work yet these two are sitting midpoint in that regard.
> 
> So take note the rest of the locker room.


Bowens is great in-ring though


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I was happy Chris Jericho won the ROH belt. They are going to try and push the brand and get people's eyes on it. The end game well if it was me I would have Garcia beat Jericho for the belt. And I think that is likely to happen. 

Acclaimed get their deserved win. The match itself wasn't as good as all out but the right team went over here. They have got over from a tag team thrown together. They have something big here if done right. 

PAC vs Orange Cassidy was boring. Crowd didn't care and I didn't care. It's like every Cassidy match. It does follow a logic I admit that but it's boring. PAC turning heel is also boring too. Orange Cassidy is boring at this point. He doesn't even offend me anymore. He's just boring. 

I hated the main event due to the ending. Moxley and MJF we've seen before. I am hoping that MJF wins the title and we pivot to a Bryan MJF feud. Bryan has lost all the big matches for the title ever since he's come in. I don't know if Tony or Bryan has had a hand in this, but either way they've done an awful job with Bryan Danielson since coming in. 

He should of won the title however I can admit that going back a few weeks ago they've clearly put Moxley as the face of the show.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Prosper said:


> TK really needs to do something about these leaks, imagine how much better that would have been if we didn’t have that thread on page 1 lol


Or if people stopped reading and spreading spoilers. Why ruin it?


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Why was an AEW official, officiating a ROH championship match? This is a serious question


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Has anyone else, living or dead, ever called Bryan Danielson’s running knee, the “bupsycho” knee, aside from Excalibur ? Hate hearing him say that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DRose1994 said:


> Has anyone else, living or dead, ever called Bryan Danielson’s running knee, the “bupsycho” knee, aside from Excalibur ? Hate hearing him say that.


I do it. But I also enjoy fucking around with accents so I give the same treatment to the matchka kick, brogue kick and claymore


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> *lol why is mjf doing a scene with losers*


So now there are at least two forum members who gratuitously post in all-bold text for attention?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ibbpe said:


> So now there are at least two forum members who gratuitously post in all-bold text for attention?


sorry that was some odd error, It happens once in a while if you hit something. No its not for attention. Pretty weird to post and care about someones type of text.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ibbpe said:


> So now there are at least two forum members who gratuitously post in all-bold text for attention?


Dude this is the second time. Bait in rants don't bait anywhere else.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Tony went on another Coke fueled rant:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572770554335137792*


I started screaming “oh god” exactly as that girl did 😂


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> Has anyone else, living or dead, ever called Bryan Danielson’s running knee, the “bupsycho” knee, aside from Excalibur ? Hate hearing him say that.


That moves name is indeed called busaiku knee…


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Yet you figured it was worth risking waking up your daughter for Wheeler Yuta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, even if I'm not putting my daughter to sleep, I usually mute the TV when Wheeler Yuta has a microphone.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Congrats bro


Haha thanks...this is my life now


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poor Jamie Hayter though.. she looked like she was shoot disgusted with Saraya's debut.

Jamie Hayter for NXT womens champion!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Danielson should have won. Glad Jericho won if they are to launch a Ring Of Honor show soon. Maybe they plan on having Danielson V. Jericho on episode one of the new ROH - if so, then I get it. They’d have Danielson win it and carry the brand as it gets going.

Booker T might not like the idea of a separate ROH show or many AEW things, though I could see him singing their praises immediately if his WWE Legends contract is not renewed lol.


----------



## Germanys Own (Apr 9, 2021)

Danielson needed the W. Unlike Punk, Moxley, MJF, Jericho, Omega or even Paige, he is no longer a draw. There are nice reactions but nobody really cares about that B+ Guy. I'm a little sad about what happened to Danielson in AEW...


----------

